# sign up and discussion thread for 2014 Merry Reaper



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in I'm in !!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Me too me too! I'll work on my list and PM you probably tomorrow!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm in! Excited to go shopping and get creative!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a good start!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness I'm in! I missed SR 1 and 2!!! Super excited!!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm in. Hopefully, this will be a better swap for me and that everyone plays fairly...I was one of the folks that had to be rescued on the 2nd Hallowen Reaper.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

mb24 said:


> I'm in. Hopefully, this will be a better swap for me and that everyone plays fairly...I was one of the folks that had to be rescued on the 2nd Hallowen Reaper.


Ditto! No hard feelings about the 2nd reaper, but I do hope this time around goes much smoother!
I'm in and very excited to participate again! I will work on my list and PM it asap!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im in too. Im working on a likes list and will PM Bethene soon. How exciting.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm contemplating joining in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so in and so excited for this
got to do my likes and dislikes I will send you a pm today bethene


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay! off to a great start!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited for this . Oh dear victim you will be spoils and get teassers to whoot 
Come join us peeps


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This needs to be on front page


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes it does, and we need more peeps to play!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come join us merry reapers peeps its so much fun


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok ive not done this, was looking for likes and dislikes to get a feel for what everyones into..........can anyone give me an idea? are we doing halloween related like trees decor or stuff like that or a mix of what ever?............i wanna play too but want to see whats been done or what folls do...im trying to get my creative juices going here....i like to make my victims things...hehehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> ok ive not done this, was looking for likes and dislikes to get a feel for what everyones into..........can anyone give me an idea? are we doing halloween related like trees decor or stuff like that or a mix of what ever?............i wanna play too but want to see whats been done or what folls do...im trying to get my creative juices going here....i like to make my victims things...hehehe


Its just like a regular reaper you get the persons likes and dislikes some want Halloween stuff some want Christmas with a twist. some want both 
like for me I do nightmare before Christmas as my theme for Christmas but I also listed my 2015 theme for Halloween and other items I like 
it is a blast join us you will love it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is last years photo thread to give you a idea of stuff sent 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...asers-gifts-merry-reaper.html?highlight=merry reaper


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yes, join us! It is all different depending on the victim. I like more traditional Christmas, while others like a dark one, some want just Halloween, it is fun!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think that's what makes the Merry Reaper so much fun, It has tons of possibilities. Christmas, Dark Christmas, Halloween things, you just don't know. I love traditional Christmas as well but I love to make scary Christmas things, haha... My family gets so sick of Halloween they wont let me make Christmas spooky at our house.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I think that's what makes the Merry Reaper so much fun, It has tons of possibilities. Christmas, Dark Christmas, Halloween things, you just don't know. I love traditional Christmas as well but I love to make scary Christmas things, haha... My family gets so sick of Halloween they wont let me make Christmas spooky at our house.


i am so excited for the merry reaper i just ordered my Christmas tree hehe 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Holiday-T...on-Christmas-Tree-Black-Clear-Lights/37556726


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any more takers?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I really wish I could...but this time of year sucks up all of our money, lol. I'll still be watching to see what everyone gets, as usual!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I really wish I could...but this time of year sucks up all of our money, lol. I'll still be watching to see what everyone gets, as usual!!


You will be missed


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I too will be watching from the sidelines. That's what I'm saying now.  it probably won't change. Way too much going on.


----------



## Unlucky the Loser (Sep 24, 2014)

bethene said:


> here is the *Official Sign up thread for the "Merry Reaper"
> 
> 
> *Start of sign up:
> ...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

clearing throat....cough cough.............well, i based my supplies on twenty...ive got alot around to pull from here...i like to make mine for my victims...i bought a few cool things to work with that were low then went from there....my shipping was more, i did not even try to include that in the budget.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok i am in...............now i am thinking the NBC demented gifts, we should make those............lol............yep, ok, im spinning now...im in. i REALLY like to make things, so ....victims...list away.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yasa more victims whoot


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

see i am liking the idea of leaving my nbc up in the corner of a room and make it xmas burton style with a toy display...uh huh...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, the twenty is pretty much a minimum. It started out as that, but due to creativity, sales that people buy from and save for the reaper, as well as garage sales and thrift store shopping through out the year, it has grown. I should post that it is minimum of twenty, I just haven't changed the wording... And shipping is a separate issue from the amount. Sadly it is high. If that is a issue, I can work with you to keep it close to you...


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm in if other canadians join in! Unfortunately, the brokerage fees are just too much to do right at Christmas time


----------



## Unlucky the Loser (Sep 24, 2014)

bethene said:


> Yeah, the twenty is pretty much a minimum. It started out as that, but due to creativity, sales that people buy from and save for the reaper, as well as garage sales and thrift store shopping through out the year, it has grown. I should post that it is minimum of twenty, I just haven't changed the wording... And shipping is a separate issue from the amount. Sadly it is high. If that is a issue, I can work with you to keep it close to you...


Thanks for clearing that up for me. I'm on a budget so I do need to consider shipping. It looks like a lot of fun. Maybe I can swing it. But I am a little intimidated seeing all the great things you guys give and worry about trying to make the person I get happy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come join the fun peeps its a blast doing the merry reaper


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Unlucky the Loser said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me. I'm on a budget so I do need to consider shipping. It looks like a lot of fun. Maybe I can swing it. But I am a little intimidated seeing all the great things you guys give and worry about trying to make the person I get happy.


I've thought about that, and I can see it being intimidating. It would be sad for someone not to take part because they felt they couldn't "keep up with the Joneses". If you're crafty (heh) you can sometimes make great stuff on the cheap. If you're not, you can hit thrift stores and have a good chance at some deals.
I know when I made my Reaper 2 list, I tried to include some stuff that can be found used, some that can be crafted, and some that's just purchased-- to accommodate people who are limited on either money or time.

Maybe along with our likes/dislikes lists we could mention what kind of reaper we are-- If we're on a budget but like to craft, if we love shopping for the unusual...whatever. It might make things a little easier for Bethene when lining up reapers and victims.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Unlucky the Loser said:


> bethene said:
> 
> 
> > here is the *Official Sign up thread for the "Merry Reaper"
> ...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Bethene, do you "pair up" reaper & victims or do you randomly draw names for matching?
I know you have people say if they want to ship only in the US or close, but is that the limit of "selection" & the rest is random??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come on in and join the fun peeps


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

how many do we have so far bethene ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump so people can see


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll bite for this one too....I'll send a pm later when I post my pics Bethene!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I'll bite for this one too....I'll send a pm later when I post my pics Bethene!


Yaaaa so glad your joining in .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## Unlucky the Loser (Sep 24, 2014)

I have one more question. Thanks in advance for your patience and replies. What is meant by 'stalking' your victims? How exactly does one do that here on the forum? What exactly does it entail?


----------



## Unlucky the Loser (Sep 24, 2014)

Bethany said:


> Bethene, do you "pair up" reaper & victims or do you randomly draw names for matching?
> I know you have people say if they want to ship only in the US or close, but is that the limit of "selection" & the rest is random??


This is a great question. I'm curious too. I have talked about my understanding of how this works with some friends and was unable to answer this very question.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have six officially, a couple who said that they want to join but have not contacted me yet. Last year most of the sign ups came after Halloween..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh guess whos gonna join us....my daughter....shes got to make an account in the next day or so, but she told me tonite she wanted to join in....now shes good....hint hint, she does miniatures in clay and sold at cosplays since 13...did sweets as jewelry, shes in art school... shes my wing man...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya another victim to join the fun. 



screamqueen2012 said:


> oh guess whos gonna join us....my daughter....shes got to make an account in the next day or so, but she told me tonite she wanted to join in....now shes good....hint hint, she does miniatures in clay and sold at cosplays since 13...did sweets as jewelry, shes in art school... shes my wing man...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

If you ask for some one close, I make a list of those closest to you to draw from, then draw one of those names for you. The rest is randomly drawn, glad you are asking about it, come join us!


Also, stalking is secretly checking out any thing you can find on your victim, pinterest, pictures, posts, to really get to know you victim and what they like..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready for a victim hehe ok ya have to get my Halloween party over Friday then put everything away on weekend then ready for victim lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok we need this on front for people to see


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another bump for all to see


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm in!! I'm picturing skulls in stockings


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet so cool you are joining us


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I need to check with my lovely and sweet witch to make sure but I think we are in. Not that she makes the decisions around our house or anything, just.. , ummm, well, you know...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have several folks who said that they were going to play, but haven't paid me yet...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You guys need to get those likes posted! I love reading them and deciding what I'll make everyone. Haha....


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

bumpity bump bump!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think after Halloween calms down we will have more takers. Everyone is sooooo busy getting ready for our Magical day


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I think after Halloween calms down we will have more takers. Everyone is sooooo busy getting ready for our Magical day


ya my party is tomorrow lol then put stuff away then full on merry reaper time whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Stupid auto correct, I meant to say that I have not received messages from every one that said that they want to join us...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

bethene I texted my husband we were having slap camels for dinner. Auto Correct from Sloppy Joes....hahaha....don't ask me how it changed to camels, hahaha.....my hubby texted back, not hungry tonight, hahahaha....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> Stupid auto correct, I meant to say that I have not received messages from every one that said that they want to join us...


Ah! I did go back to look at the rules and see whether we needed to put down a security deposit this time!

I'm surprised it's all random draw! There was a lot of fortunate coincidence, then. It seems that a lot of people were paired with others of similar interests.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

LOL! Yeah, I was wondering why we had to pay!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

merry reaper is going to be so much fun


----------



## Unlucky the Loser (Sep 24, 2014)

So I take it we don't have to pay? I guess I may be in then. I'll have a definitive answer after Halloween. I'm a bit nervousness about it. Thanks guys!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

No need to be nervous!!! Its fun!!


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

This sounds so fun, but being newer to the board...i'm a little nervous. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> This sounds so fun, but being newer to the board...i'm a little nervous. lol


join us its so much fun and there is so many great people here if you have qny questions we are all sure to help answer


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

CherryBrandy and Unlucky-- I just officially signed on here in Sept, and I did the Reaper 2 right away. It was fun.
This might help a little:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...exchange.html?highlight=what+I+learned+reaper

I'd say only do it if you're pretty sure you can put together something (thrift shopped, purchased new, or created) on time for your "victim" and if you're pretty sure you can let _your _ reaper know right away when you got what they sent (prompt pictures and polite "thank you"s much encouraged). If that sounds reasonable to you, I'm sure you'll have a great time with the exchange! It's really fun putting stuff together for a victim, and really fun checking the thread to see what others send. Some (like Saki) are very prompt and get packages out right away, and some (like me) are down to the last minute before the deadline  There's no pressure to send the quickest or the "best" though, and there's more to be happy-excited bout than nervous about. I hope you do decide to take part! This is a great fun-loving bunch and I really think you'd enjoy it a lot!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree! 
I think that the similar likes for reapers and victims is because a lot of people like crafting. Other years I have had very different victims and had to really get out side of the box to do well for them....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it is going to be hard to keep this on the first page, but will give it a try....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will help you merry reaper you are getting closer to victim day whoot


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope I get the chance to flex my crafty muscles soon! My first victim was fun to shop for, but didn't request much that I could make. I really didn't have time to make things for my rescue victim because of my party coming up--and wanting to send asap since she'd already had to wait too long.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

This reaper is going to be so much fun. I love me some Halloween but when its done bring on the christmas stuff. 
Im hoping I get to do a little crafting this time around too. We will see. I can’t wait!!! I can’t wait to see all the cool stuff people come up with.
That is one of my favorite parts. Ive done 3 or 4 regular secret reapers so now Im excited to see what the merry reaper brings


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Movin' on up!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lots of people get the after Halloween blues. The Merry Reaper is a great way to keep your spirits up  gives you something to look forward to


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to say it is so much fun making over Christmas items i am planing on hitting salvation army this weekend and see if i can find any goodies


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I plan on hitting thrift stores for the sales tomorrow too. See what I can find. Its so nice to have something to look forward to. 
I don’t know why I never did the Merry reaper before. Its one of my favorite things about Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> I plan on hitting thrift stores for the sales tomorrow too. See what I can find. Its so nice to have something to look forward to.
> I don’t know why I never did the Merry reaper before. Its one of my favorite things about Halloween.


here is to hoping we both have great luck finding goodies  my new black Christmas tree arrives tomorrow to whoot


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm gonna go for it! Count me in for this...Bear with me if I bug some of you with any questions!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> I'm gonna go for it! Count me in for this...Bear with me if I bug some of you with any questions!


You are going to have a blast


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Planning to sit this one out though it was so much fun last year. . Trying to get house back together and too many Doctor appointments in the next few months.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Planning to sit this one out though it was so much fun last year. . Trying to get house back together and too many Doctor appointments in the next few months.


We will miss you sweetie


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am trying to talk my fiancé into buying that black christmas tree! He loves Halloween as much as I do, its the money he is opposed to spending! lol
Im pretty sure I can convince him.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> I am trying to talk my fiancé into buying that black christmas tree! He loves Halloween as much as I do, its the money he is opposed to spending! lol
> Im pretty sure I can convince him.


Wal-Mart has a 6.5 prelight one for 39.00 that's the one I got I let you know how it looks


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 7 officially signed up.... now that Halloween is done, maybe we will get more!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I wanna play! I'll get on making a list and sending a PM.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, we have 8, there still are a few who said that they are going to join but have not sent me a message


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Back onto the first page you go!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

now that Halloween is over, any more takers???


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

just sent you my PM Bethene, now I must trot over to the other thread....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!! one more!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bethene, sorry we had to lay out of the 2nd reaper, but the Pumpkinqueen29 and I would love to be in on this one. I'll put our likes/dislikes list together and PM you shortly.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Bethene, sorry we had to lay out of the 2nd reaper, but the Pumpkinqueen29 and I would love to be in on this one. I'll put our likes/dislikes list together and PM you shortly.


yaaa glad you guys are in this one


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bumping up to the top


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't forget to look in the Halloween Clearance sections for things you can make over for the Merry Reaper


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

This is one of those clear square ornaments from Michael's.  Mad this for Moonwitchkitty for one of the reapers.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Don't forget to look in the Halloween Clearance sections for things you can make over for the Merry Reaper


I so need to get out and hit some sakes I spent all day putting Halloween away lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> I so need to get out and hit some sakes I spent all day putting Halloween away lol


Same here, and I didn't even finish yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Same here, and I didn't even finish yet.


Ya me either lol still have the outside. Lol I fell down my stairs 1 hr before party last night I am ok 2 huge bruises so was moving preaty slow today. Lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ow, that sounds miserable. Bad enough to do it at all, but right before your party--- Hope it went well anyway, and that you're feeling better soon. 
I have no excuse -- except that I'm trying to put stuff away in an organized manner (even keeping a log of what goes into each container.) Last year I packed it up in a hurry and it made it hard to find things this year. 
That's a reminder that when I get on-sale supplies I should get an extra storage container, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki, hope you're not sore for long. 
ooojen & saki, I am packing up - a room at a time. Each room will have it's own tote(s) labeled as such  Had done this for the house in Ohio before we moved so this year was to say the least, time consuming.  Next year will hopefully be quicker & easier since I can take out totes for each room


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ya'll are packing up too fast..lol...im resisting putting up my inside...i love my stuff out..its depressing to pack it up, if i could id sure keep it out longer but i know at some point id get tired of it. blah...now i feel like i need to go on and pull it down...i went to two sales yesterday and just walked by stuff....hahaha...didnt buy a thing...spirit had the coat rack still and i backed into it and that darn thing scared the s..t out of me...im so tired it got me...my daughter about lost it cause i dont scare easy...i wish i had bought it now....id redressed it with victorian clothes...darn it..............so the werewolfs, dad and son were to die for...worth every penny, i love love love them...ok got to go find a box or ten now...you guys motivated me again...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have to pack up, we'll be hosting Thanksgiving dinner here & so far there are 8 of us. Those that are joining us are like us, no family in the area so we are our family.  Cannot wait, I already bought my Tan & orange netting for the front door & 2 pieces of fall garland with pinecones & such. Just need to decide on the color of lights for the front door to complement them.......


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I want the coat monster, too, but if it stays full price I might as well wait for next year (and hope it's still available) rather than store it. I was thinking Victorian hats, too!

I'm ok with taking down the vultures from the kitchen, Dracula, the yard display, but I'm hesitating with the Fortune-teller area! I love the fabrics, the suns/moons/stars. I love the exotic candle-holders, the cute Moroccan lanterns, the crystal ball that reflects the landscape beyond the window-- upside-down. I especially love the beaded curtain. I love the feel of the smooth beads, and the sound of them clicking together when I walk through. This is how 12-year-old me would have decorated her bedroom if she could have. It really brings out my inner child.
I also got out a hand-made Turkish carpet that DH and I dragged home with us. It's not some brag-worthy gem. I very much doubt anyone at the party even thought of the possibility that it wasn't factory-made in China or something (though digging my barefoot toes into it, I can tell!). It's new, small (3'x5'), and only has 4 colors, but it's full of excitement and memories so it's a treasure to me even though it's of very modest "Oriental Rug" value. I've been protecting it from the cats and I haven't even used it in over a year that I've had it, but I put it out just before our party. That night one the cats caught a mouse (ugh! sometimes in fall one finds its way in) and I didn't notice until I saw her finishing it off -- on my carpet! Yech! Just figures!

So, if I'm going to go on a thread-bumping tangent, the least I can do is commit myself to the exchange, right? Merry Reaper-- I'm in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, more in the merry reaper! 
But, officially, we have nine signed up! So if you want to join us, make sure to message me!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll do that, but it will take me a few minutes to compile a list.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in and very excited. I PM Bethene already. Now, who will be my victim? I can't wait to find out. Bwhahahahahahaha!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have to add, while in Florida, I picked up lots of goodies for my reaper stash. Just saying.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I have to add, while in Florida, I picked up lots of goodies for my reaper stash. Just saying.


aww so cool yaa


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

those likes lists are looking great guys! Love reading everyones lists!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I most likely will be doing this because it is just too fun not to. The bad part is that is that I find things that I want to buy while I am shopping for gifts.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oooo, and as far as reaper stash supplies, Hubby has a nice trip the weekend of Thanksgiving, and I might take that Monday off an tag along. One of his destinations is New Orleans. I've never been, and I bet I could find a great deal of potential reaper goods there.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 228435
> 
> This is one of those clear square ornaments from Michael's.  Mad this for Moonwitchkitty for one of the reapers.


i still have it up in my cabinet


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bumping to the top


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

I am in, in, in!! I will send you a message with my updated list shortly, Bethene. Can't wait!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!!! More reapers


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in! Will send likes/info later today!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> I'm in! Will send likes/info later today!


Whoot ya more victims


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bumping this for more to see


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I missed out on reaper 2 due to crazy schedule. I can not miss this one. I felt crappy that I didn't get to stalk the little brown truck. Let the games begin.
I will get my likes and dislikes together and send Bethene a message.

(jumping up and down with excitement)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> I missed out on reaper 2 due to crazy schedule. I can not miss this one. I felt crappy that I didn't get to stalk the little brown truck. Let the games begin.
> I will get my likes and dislikes together and send Bethene a message.
> 
> (jumping up and down with excitement)


yaaaaa we have missed you whoot


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, so I talked with the sweetest witch ever and she said we can join in the merry reaper! I'll get my list together. It is coming at a great time to cheer everyone up that has the post Halloween blues. I'm happy to see so many playing this round.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm spending more time working on my list. First draft was so limited and specific that I'd be a curse to any well-intentioned reaper!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Went to Webster Flea Market today & there was a booth that does SteamPunk Jewelery! Will keep that in mind for furture Secret reapers


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i totally skip thanksgiving decor, i roll right into xmas..halloween goes down then xmas goes up....



Bethany said:


> I have to pack up, we'll be hosting Thanksgiving dinner here & so far there are 8 of us. Those that are joining us are like us, no family in the area so we are our family.  Cannot wait, I already bought my Tan & orange netting for the front door & 2 pieces of fall garland with pinecones & such. Just need to decide on the color of lights for the front door to complement them.......


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

lol if you see the coat monster go on sale on their online site shoot me a pm...now i want that thing...i was too tired to think of all the possibilities it posed...darn it...
use your rug...just dont leave it rolled up, thats instant cat scratching pole...my cats dont mess up my orientals, we do get baby mice from time to time get into the house and i hate they come in this house, my felines have a play toy then leave the mouse for me to step on at the bottom of the stairs as a gift....cant tell you how high i can hop before coffee..........mine dont eat them but i have persians and they arent the brightest bulb in the lamp, lovies but they dont work for food...its given i work for them..



ooojen said:


> I want the coat monster, too, but if it stays full price I might as well wait for next year (and hope it's still available) rather than store it. I was thinking Victorian hats, too!
> 
> I'm ok with taking down the vultures from the kitchen, Dracula, the yard display, but I'm hesitating with the Fortune-teller area! I love the fabrics, the suns/moons/stars. I love the exotic candle-holders, the cute Moroccan lanterns, the crystal ball that reflects the landscape beyond the window-- upside-down. I especially love the beaded curtain. I love the feel of the smooth beads, and the sound of them clicking together when I walk through. This is how 12-year-old me would have decorated her bedroom if she could have. It really brings out my inner child.
> I also got out a hand-made Turkish carpet that DH and I dragged home with us. It's not some brag-worthy gem. I very much doubt anyone at the party even thought of the possibility that it wasn't factory-made in China or something (though digging my barefoot toes into it, I can tell!). It's new, small (3'x5'), and only has 4 colors, but it's full of excitement and memories so it's a treasure to me even though it's of very modest "Oriental Rug" value. I've been protecting it from the cats and I haven't even used it in over a year that I've had it, but I put it out just before our party. That night one the cats caught a mouse (ugh! sometimes in fall one finds its way in) and I didn't notice until I saw her finishing it off -- on my carpet! Yech! Just figures!
> ...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

anyone else doing a creepy tree this year? would anyone mind getting creepy ornaments??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy so many are jumping on this, but I have not received messages, so the official count is 11...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Already on the second page


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> anyone else doing a creepy tree this year? would anyone mind getting creepy ornaments??


I am doing nbc tree
What kinda creepy tree you doing ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have a dozen now, any more want to play??


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am doing nbc tree
> What kinda creepy tree you doing ?


NBC / villains/ DOD 
while we were in san antonio i got some decoration ideas


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

its not Xmas if there isn't dead things in the tree


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> NBC / villains/ DOD
> while we were in san antonio i got some decoration ideas


Vert cool day of the dead would be very cool to add


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am makingsome of these for my tree  the skulls came today but they are brass and silver . Since could not find skulls like these .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Keeping this close to the other thread


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> anyone else doing a creepy tree this year? would anyone mind getting creepy ornaments??


I have a Halloween tree, this is my first year and I need more ornaments  I don't have it up at Christmas though. I have little kids so we do the traditional Christmas but I deck out my Halloween tree in Sept and October


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Halloween Tree, I have a black tree skirt with silver spider webs.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I love the tree Booswife02!!! I can't wait to do mine...but must get/make more ornaments!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Originally it was supposed to be a Poe inspired tree but I get carried away because I love ornaments so much. Here are a few of my etsy finds and my mercury glass owl.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> I love the tree Booswife02!!! I can't wait to do mine...but must get/make more ornaments!


Well you've joined the right reaping to get ornaments, hahaha..... Im sure someone will make you some awesome ornaments!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg love your tree


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have started my nbc decorating nothin on tree yet just lights


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki, it's already looking fantastic!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Saki, it's already looking fantastic!!!!


thanks sweetie  
come on in and join us in the fun peeps


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> Originally it was supposed to be a Poe inspired tree but I get carried away because I love ornaments so much. Here are a few of my etsy finds and my mercury glass owl.


Love all your ornaments! Especially the HH ornament!

I picked up a couple things today for my victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm doing this although I am not in the official count yet. Once I make up my likes list, I will make it official closer to the deadline. However, I did want to say that I picked up a few goodies in the clearance sales so if you would like a haunted suitcase or bump and go ghost from Cracker Barrel, just put it in your likes list...or your dislikes list if you have no need of such a thing.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I can once again offer my services as a rescue reaper. Sorry I had to skip those services for the last couple.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya more people joining in yasa


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you for your kind rescue offer, you are awesome!! 

We are up to 14 officially!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Let's get up to 20 victims. Come join us . It's so much fun


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> I'm doing this although I am not in the official count yet. Once I make up my likes list, I will make it official closer to the deadline. However, I did want to say that I picked up a few goodies in the clearance sales so if you would like a haunted suitcase or bump and go ghost from Cracker Barrel, just put it in your likes list...or your dislikes list if you have no need of such a thing.


My mom just sent me the bump and go ghost. I received it yesterday, but haven't put batteries in it yet. UPS did a number on the box, so hopefully it is okay. It looks okay. I'll gladly take the suitcase. I also picked up a few things from Cracker Barrel while I was in Florida. I couldn't get the suitcase though, too big to bring back.

Booswife and saki, those trees look really nice.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> I'm doing this although I am not in the official count yet. Once I make up my likes list, I will make it official closer to the deadline. However, I did want to say that I picked up a few goodies in the clearance sales so if you would like a haunted suitcase or bump and go ghost from Cracker Barrel, just put it in your likes list...or your dislikes list if you have no need of such a thing.


I am doing a haunted hotel theme this year the haunted suite case would rock maybe you will get me whoot


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Now that my wedding is done and over with, I'm in! I will PM Bethene later with my list.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I am in!!  first time reaperer here! woooo


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya welcome guys and come on in the rest of you and join the fun merry reaper is one of my most favorite ones


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Bump to the top!  So excited. And my Merry Reaper would need to keep on checking my Likes list in the thread, becuase I have added quite a bit more since I sent Bethene the PM


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> Bump to the top!  So excited. And my Merry Reaper would need to keep on checking my Likes list in the thread, becuase I have added quite a bit more since I sent Bethene the PM


LOL I am doing the same thing keep adding.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Only 8 more days till victim time come join the fun


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Bump to the top.  wonder how many people so far are in this


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been MIA for about a week. I have a lot of threads to catch up on. Pretty Little Nightmare have we seen any pics of your wedding yet? Wait maybe I looked at some, I remember seeing someones yesterday when I did a quick surf through here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us peeps


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump Bump


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

First time signing up! Tis should be fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet more. Victims  
You are going to enjoy the merry reaper it's so much fun .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

16 signed up, any one else??


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

love your tree, love the tree topper, great ideas...anyone else done a tree that can post for more ideas? this is great




booswife02 said:


> Originally it was supposed to be a Poe inspired tree but I get carried away because I love ornaments so much. Here are a few of my etsy finds and my mercury glass owl.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just saw sign up was till the 15th lol I thought it was the 13 so come on guys 4 more people to hit 20 
come join us


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Lets get this to the very top with some more victims joining us! Come on Forum Ghouls!! Come join in on the fun!  have a Merry Reaper with your fellow haunted enthusiasts!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come out come out where ever you are, join us in the merry reaper


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm still sporadically working on my list. Darned "real" work keeps getting in the way. Things should slow down soon, though.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in. I just had to get through Halloween first. Now I need to work on my list. That's that hard part. The fun part is shopping for someone else.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaa more great people joining in


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

looking to putting up the tree this year


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Photo ideas i found on pinterest I want to try hope my victim has close to the same ideas as me


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i hit up dt yesterday and they are packed with xmas, must be three times more than last year...a lot of things you can work into table scapes and arrangements... i saw three glitter pumpkis that that was it........... they also have pics this year, like glitter branch pics..now in some xmas shops they run over ten dollars a pic....i got some things to make a challenge out of for myself to do a table with only dt things and its really cute...they have mini potted glitter ponsettias in colors..omg, too cute...im goig back before this stuff flies out of there..


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

im curious is anyone into minitures? cats or jewelry?................inquiring minds............


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Doing a bunch of miniature rooms or semi-room diorama type deals. Love that stuff!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i am going to put that halloween village plus things in a big and maybe two or more pumpkins as a scene...just havent had time....my daughter whos joining us, makes incredible clay tiny minitures, she had a shop at one time....i love doing clay things. im going over lists and trying to look on pinterest, trying to find my groove here, ive not thought of doing some of what i am seeing so im taking it all in, absorbing...waiting for that "ah-ha' moment...lol i loved the tree with the witch hat as a topper...emergawd...got to do that....

everyone get specific if you can, i want to make things to ones list......theres so many ways to go this time...i want to do something good for my victim...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

this is a little something i made a friend of mine whos a OZ lover and is one of my besties and a cat friend.. pic doesnt show it off as good as i think it is, its just alittle over an inch tall.......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok love the nut crackers I must try one 
and love the neckless both are Awsome look amazing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> im curious is anyone into minitures? cats or jewelry?................inquiring minds............[/QUOT
> 
> I dig miniatures want to creat a Halloween terrarium


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, I love the Oz necklace, plus I love cats I actually should add more to my likes list


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

you know the nutcrackers could be worked in with NBC toys.........repainted, tweaked.. joanns has their xmas 50 off now...fyi...lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Screamqueen2012, don't forget to send me your information!! You are not '' official '' yet


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> you know the nutcrackers could be worked in with NBC toys.........repainted, tweaked.. joanns has their xmas 50 off now...fyi...lol


that is what I was thinking hehe


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 230000
> 
> Photo ideas i found on pinterest I want to try hope my victim has close to the same ideas as me


OMG I have to have this lol so cool!  Are they actual lawn stakes?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So so excited to get victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any more players?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Victim Day is getting closer. I got one of you the coolest skeleton tree ornament today  provided my victim wants spooky ornaments that is


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got something today from the thrift store, if it doesn't work, I will keep it...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

So maybe I’m on this thread to much. I was just surfing the web and came across a a headline that said 
something about NBC... i was was all excited..ooohhh Nightmare before Christmas stuff...um no, it was about the news channel NBC. Hahaha
I would have liked a Nightmare before christmas article a lot better


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us peeps


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, I finally made my our list. I am sending it to Bethene now. Can't wait to get a victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we now have 18


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Only need 2 more for 20


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm STILL putting away Halloween :/
Did do my front door today for Thanksgiving


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That looks so pretty, Bethany!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come join the fun people


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany that looks great.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Bethene & ImtheGoddess. First time doing it. Mr.Halloween did my Halloween one. 
Already started buying stuff for the "other holiday"


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Bethany said:


> I'm STILL putting away Halloween :/
> Did do my front door today for Thanksgiving
> View attachment 230311


That's very nice Bethany. You did a great job.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Who eles is going to play with us


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks fantastic Bethany


----------



## screamprincess (Nov 9, 2014)

hi all, i will be joining merry reaper, i really look forward to this, my mom is screamqueen, we cant wait to get victims. i'll be posting my likes/dislikes tomorrow. i am an art major and love to work in 3d, i used to have an etsy store....happy merry haunting!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 20 officially, yay!!!!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm joining in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been working on this not done yet but if my victim is a nbc fan


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome Saki!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 230358
> 
> I have been working on this not done yet but if my victim is a nbc fan


Love that!
I'm in a cake competition next weekend with the theme Tim Burton! Would have loved your painting skills!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks guys what till you see what it is on fits the merry reaper for sure


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am going to follow along.  Just too much on my plate to partake. 
I've decided to put up 2 trees - Traditional big one & a Minion 4 footer


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We will miss you, Bethany, make sure to post pictures of your trees! 


We are up to 22!!!!! Any more takers????


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a surprise for one of the reapers playing along, but I'm waiting to see if by change I get that reaper as a victim or if I'm jut going to send someone something to hopefully make their day. I love this....bwhahahahahahaha


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ou i am....lol shes great!



Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 230358
> 
> I have been working on this not done yet but if my victim is a nbc fan


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

you need a black one now in a corner so we can fill it up for you!!! or purple...silver works too..haha........i was at garden ridge yesterday, scouting out what can i convert or use...many colors many colors...lots to do.. come on and play!!



Bethany said:


> I am going to follow along.  Just too much on my plate to partake.
> I've decided to put up 2 trees - Traditional big one & a Minion 4 footer


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh...dont forget purple or green and clear or yellow mini lights for xmas halloween trees, i have a source...hehehe...orange i am sure anyone has.. listies... dear santa, i hope i get a nbc victim, i got something up my sleeve that i thinks awesome...your merry reaper, SQ


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in as well! Life has been crazy for me this year so, I hardly showed up here at all or participated in anything. I'm really looking forward to this.. I missed you guys!  I'll get to work on my list soon.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

hopefully my Victim loves 50's/60's stuff. I found a nice item and if they don't then it'll go to someone who will appreciate it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot almost victim time come join us it is going to be a blast


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok found an unusual solution to a wreath for my front door.  May use it for "the other holiday" too. 








I'll only post pics again when I put up my trees now. 

Really want a silver tree. Would LOVE one of the color wheels form the 60's to go with it.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> hopefully my Victim loves 50's/60's stuff. I found a nice item and if they don't then it'll go to someone who will appreciate it


Yes, yes we love vintage 50's/60's stuff!!!!!! Just so you know if we are your victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

almost merry reaper time


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Very new to the site... Contemplating joining in..? Sounds like it could be fun!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Busy getting crafts together


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I was away all weekend spending some time with the family (hubby finally had a full weekend off work)
I got some cool crafty stuff this weekend though...Hopefully I can put it to good use.
Almost victim time


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim time soon can not wait


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Halloweena said:


> Very new to the site... Contemplating joining in..? Sounds like it could be fun!


I'm newer to the site as well and never joined in on any of the reapers...I'm joining in on the Merry Reaper and everyone has been very helpful with questions I have had. You should join we can be newbies together.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Who eles is going to join the fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 24, can we make 30??


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> We are up to 24, can we make 30??



Sure we can. I've noticed that, in general, several people usually wait until the last day or two. That's just an observation of course. It really is a lot of fun to participate in the reaper exchanges. I hope anyone who is hesitant will give it a shot at least once. To those that are joining in for the first time it's great you joined, welcome!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well said X-Pired. We were all new reapers at one time. It can be overwhelming looking at some of the talented folks we have here but everyone is so helpful and welcoming. We are only a message away. No need to feel alone any one of us will gladly help, offer ideas, point you in the right direction or just answer a question


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm afraid I'd be a disappointing victim; my Christmas is just Christmas-- not dark, not part Halloween.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

ooojen, my christmas is mostly like that too. I ve always loved Nightmare before christmas but this will be the first time decorating with it for christmas.
We have little kids at home so tend to keep the holidays mostly separate. I do notice though looking around my house there is a lot of Halloweenish things 
that stay up year round lol


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

ooojen said:


> I'm afraid I'd be a disappointing victim; my Christmas is just Christmas-- not dark, not part Halloween.



My Christmas is Christmas, completely separate from Halloween, too. And, that's okay.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'm afraid I'd be a disappointing victim; my Christmas is just Christmas-- not dark, not part Halloween.


You will not disapoint your reaper will live your list sweetie. I know I will love what ever list I get and I would love to do your box of goodies  
Don't u worry at all

Dark or regular christmas it will be a blast to do


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Remember guys it dose not have to be dark christmas it can be just normal Christmas it's all about your likes so join us 

and because I was inspired by scream I will be setting up a tree in my room and heck now I want a 3 tree one with elfs ornaments and one with just all kinds so I have added to my list too


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'm afraid I'd be a disappointing victim; my Christmas is just Christmas-- not dark, not part Halloween.


Mine too ooojen, but I'm jumping in with both feet. I just told my husband that I think the house should vomit Christmas this year. He said, What? I replied Christmas explosion! If I get you, look for an exploding Christmas box!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Mine too ooojen, but I'm jumping in with both feet. I just told my husband that I think the house should vomit Christmas this year. He said, What? I replied Christmas explosion! If I get you, look for an exploding Christmas box!


LOL that's awesome


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

yes dont worry on that, it really makes it easier, im having to really think on a cross over blend of both esp if its not cutesy which i can do alot easier...im liking the challenge of something new but going traditional is still just fine!!!............speaking of that, has everyone checked out garden ridge and pier one...two of my favorite spots...lol......i dont do natural but boy do they have out some adorable natural xmas animals and things this year...



The Red Hallows said:


> My Christmas is Christmas, completely separate from Halloween, too. And, that's okay.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Mine too ooojen, but I'm jumping in with both feet. I just told my husband that I think the house should vomit Christmas this year. He said, What? I replied Christmas explosion! If I get you, look for an exploding Christmas box!


i use to put a tree and different theme in every room of my house...ive pulled back in the past few years...and hung stuff from the ceiling like sleighs with reindeer...my mom whos passed away now and i used to almost compete whod have more out... you can do alot with pencil trees they fit anywhere...hahaha you go girl................oh anyone done a sweets tree for their kids? i did that in our playroom for all the kids, put cookies make like lollipops and wrapped hanging and all kinds of candycanes, toys stuffed in branches they could take, oriental has great stuff to use for that...you could just about eat everything on that tree...or play with it...........that was a fun time...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

screamqueen2012 said:


> yes dont worry on that, it really makes it easier, im having to really think on a cross over blend of both esp if its not cutesy which i can do alot easier...im liking the challenge of something new but going traditional is still just fine!!!............speaking of that, has everyone checked out garden ridge and pier one...two of my favorite spots...lol......i dont do natural but boy do they have out some adorable natural xmas animals and things this year...


I don't think you NEED to do a crossover. The way I read it, gifts can be purely halloween, purely christmas, or a mix all depending on the likes list. (don't expect much of the c word if I get called to do a rescue)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Exactly right, it doesn't matter what your list is, mine is traditionally Christmas.... So don't let anything like that keep anyone from joining us!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I want to put up 2 trees this year, We have only ever put up a real tree though and my Fiancé HATES fake trees.
Im thinking he might be ok with a fake one if its a NBC tree. Or I will just go buy it and put it up while he’s at work.
He works 6 days a week, probably won’t even notice its there


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, you guys are very sweet, and I'm in then  I just saw so much excitement about making crossover ornaments and things...I didn't want to ruin anyone's fun plans with my traditional style.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Ok, you guys are very sweet, and I'm in then  I just saw so much excitement about making crossover ornaments and things...I didn't want to ruin anyone's fun plans with my traditional style.


YAAAAAAA so glad you are in with us whoot !!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

UnOrthodOx I doubt anyone would ever be disappointed in your rescue reaping. You are awesome for offering up your services. 

I tried to put lots of different types of things on my list. Some people are crafters, some are prop builders, some just great shoppers. Goodness knows I want things in all of those categories. You just need to figure out which style fits you best then apply that to your victim.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just signed up, this is my first time for the Merry Reaper so I'm very much looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot more victims to join us


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

I signed up also as my first merry reaper. 

My likes/prefers, Christmas this at that zombies out for halloween, possessed reign deers or santas or elves etc etc!


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

What I have been working on...who knows maybe I'll get a victim that will want something like this!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> What I have been working on...who knows maybe I'll get a victim that will want something like this!
> View attachment 230862


Omg I love those great job


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

those look great!!!


whoo hoo, we are up to 28!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

blacksc said:


> I signed up also as my first merry reaper.
> 
> My likes/prefers, Christmas this at that zombies out for halloween, possessed reign deers or santas or elves etc etc!


you need to add your likes and dislikes to this page. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/139529-likes-list-2014-merry-reaper.html
and pleased try to do more of a list that is so hard for a reaper to give you good things with this little amount the more you list the better


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> those look great!!!
> 
> 
> whoo hoo, we are up to 28!!



whoot who will be 29 and 30


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd happily take them off your hands!


What I have been working on...who knows maybe I'll get a victim that will want something like this!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Those are Amazing. If I was your victim I would LOVE something like that. Great job. You are very talented 


CherryBrandy79 said:


> What I have been working on...who knows maybe I'll get a victim that will want something like this!
> View attachment 230862


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> What I have been working on...who knows maybe I'll get a victim that will want something like this!
> View attachment 230862


Great job CherryBrandy!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Only a few more days left, any one else??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We are getting closer to victim day . Come join us your wait victim will be very short


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sure would love a victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Sure would love a victim


me too me too


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Come on in and join in the fun of Secretly Reaping your fellow haunters!  Time is almost running out!! HURRY!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited thought of a few great teasers  to send


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Would love to get to 30!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I would love to be 30 again.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I updated my original likes list.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

if i have to decorate for christmas i will do it my way HALLOWEEN style.. and adult elf on the shelf style  twisted creepy ornaments are welcomed. so psyched


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

How many we up to now?


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm sorry to say I'll be sidelining this one too. But I'll be watching with avid interest! 
Merry reaping fellow haunters!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I got some great deals the last 2 days shopping. The biggest deal I got was a HUGE ceramic? owl! Looks like it could be an end table base - white glazed with gold glitter - Reg. $129.99 I paid $2.00!! Grab bag special at michaels. Also got 6 big artificial sunflower stems for same price. 3 went in my front door urn, the others were added to my crafting supplies.

Stocked up on things to fill my "future reaps box" also.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost victim time

The owl sounds wicked cool bethany


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are still at 28, we need two more to make a even 30!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come on in and join us peeps


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I do believe that we will have at least 30,while making my list and checking it twice, I found one name not on it, and one who I need information from, and a couple who mentioned in the thread that they wanted to play, so if all of them play, we will have over 30!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Scareme, I would love to be 50 again! , getting old!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost victim time so excited


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

OK. I have thought about it, and I need something fun to work on right now. I will be signing up and putting together a list. Happy Merry Reaper Time!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> OK. I have thought about it, and I need something fun to work on right now. I will be signing up and putting together a list. Happy Merry Reaper Time!


yaaaa PIB is join us whoot


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

you all ready?? i am ready to rock someones world...lol... woot woot!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> you all ready?? i am ready to rock someones world...lol... woot woot!!!


so ready keep waiting for a pm to pop up that says victim haha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok dear victim I am promising you that I will ROCK your goodie boxes


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope I get a victim that likes the sort of things I can make! I think I have a wider craft range for spooky stuff-- but whomever I get, I'll do my level best!
I like a Christmasy-Christmas, but I have to admit that Halloween spooky has a larger creative arena.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I hope I get a victim that likes the sort of things I can make! I think I have a wider craft range for spooky stuff-- but whomever I get, I'll do my level best!
> I like a Christmasy-Christmas, but I have to admit that Halloween spooky has a larger creative arena.




Ooojen, we would be thrilled to have any, and I mean any, spooky stuff you care to make for us! If it's not on our list and you want to make it that will be perfectly fine with us. We love hand made anything, but especially hand made spooky. 

Bethene, did I forget to send our list and contact info? When you mentioned a couple wanted to play but hadn't contacted you yet the amazing witch of mine accused me of slipping mentally again. And while I can't completely rule the possibility out I defended myself and assured her it has been taken care of. That being said I thought I should check with you just to be sure. Thanks Bethene!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

victim victim victim time whoot soon


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Ready to play--it's nearly time!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Getting closer....Spent the day at Michaels thinking up some cool Ideas for some of these lists.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya almost victim time.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Ooojen, we would be thrilled to have any, and I mean any, spooky stuff you care to make for us! If it's not on our list and you want to make it that will be perfectly fine with us. We love hand made anything, but especially hand made spooky.
> 
> Bethene, did I forget to send our list and contact info? When you mentioned a couple wanted to play but hadn't contacted you yet the amazing witch of mine accused me of slipping mentally again. And while I can't completely rule the possibility out I defended myself and assured her it has been taken care of. That being said I thought I should check with you just to be sure. Thanks Bethene!


I hope you PMed Bethene with this question in case she doesn't see it here. I would hate you to become truly x-pired if your lovely witch finds out you really did have a mental slip. Oh my.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I keep checking my messages just in case


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I keep checking my messages just in case


me too lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

and me three


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

X-pired, I have all your info!!  

we are up to 34 now!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet that we have 34 !!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great even number so let's get this party started


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm sooooo ready for my victim!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

OK, I have never signed up for this Merry Reaper thing. What sort of things are exchanged in it. I am uncertain if you are supposed to send straight up Halloween things or what?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I messaged you, hope you join us !


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am in.

Now I better get my thinking cap on because I do not have a clue what sorts of things I should send.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> I am in.
> 
> Now I better get my thinking cap on because I do not have a clue what sorts of things I should send.



yaaa glad you are joining us whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 36!!!! Yay!!!! 
Any one else? 
Going to start matching names soon!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Can’t wait for my victim!!!!!
Thanks for all you do Bethene!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

happy dance happy dance....do the snoopy!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Started the drawings of the victims, but I am going slow, so any more takers?? We would love to have more reapers!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Started the drawings of the victims, but I am going slow, so any more takers?? We would love to have more reapers!!


Whoot now really excited


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> I hope you PMed Bethene with this question in case she doesn't see it here. I would hate you to become truly x-pired if your lovely witch finds out you really did have a mental slip. Oh my.


Ohhh, I didn't think of that!!!! I'll PM her now. You certainly have a great grasp of the situation I'm the goddess. LOL, I would certainly end of x-pired for sure!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I sent about half of the victims, am holding off on the rest, but never fear, it won't be long now!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I keep refreshing. I need something to distract me.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you, bethene! I'm in stalker gear!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'll be at my hometown's annual Honey Festival tomorrow (probably when I get my victim). I may have some inside connections there.  

Would my potential victim be interested in sampling the local products. Hmmm?


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

amyml said:


> I'll be at my hometown's annual Honey Festival tomorrow (probably when I get my victim). I may have some inside connections there.
> 
> Would my potential victim be interested in sampling the local products. Hmmm?


Sounds wonderful but I will pass since I am trying (very unsuccessfully) to stay away from sweets.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay! I have a victim. I can't wait to get started. So many ideas. Thank you so much Bethene.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Already in full stalker mode!!!!! Im watching you....hehehe


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I have sent my info to Bethene, at least I hope it went through. I may send again since I don't see it in my sent box.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

amyml said:


> I'll be at my hometown's annual Honey Festival tomorrow (probably when I get my victim). I may have some inside connections there.
> 
> Would my potential victim be interested in sampling the local products. Hmmm?


By all means! That's one of my (many) favorite things. When I travel, honey is something I always look for as a souvenir. I got my own bees this year, but I still love sampling 

Excited about my victim-- I already got a line on some supplies for a new type of crafting I've never done before... so, dear victim, expect something as amateurish as can be! lol!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I love my victim already, what a great list! 
Thank you Bethene, now I'm off to do some more stalking!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you Bethene! Time to start stalking!!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I am ridiculously excited about my victim! Thanks Bethene!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh dear victim you rock. Time to rock your goodies


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Going goody shopping to I can start on my victim's special items!!! I'm sooo excited to be working on these projects for my victim!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey all, you still have time to sign up for the merry reaper, I am keeping it open through the night tonight, come on, and join the fun!!!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Ready to stalk!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm still sending friend requests. As previously stated, not only do I like all of you but I have an amazing victim to stalk and it makes it easier. 
If anyone is still sitting on the fence please join us. The reaper exchange is a great way to lighten up the post Halloween doldrums.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

omg omg got my victim... nervous but I am sure my victim will appreciate anything I do  time to start getting stuff put together...  omg this is so exciting !!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> omg omg got my victim... nervous but I am sure my victim will appreciate anything I do  time to start getting stuff put together...  omg this is so exciting !!


Yes, we will appreciate anything you do! No nervousness required; save that energy for creating! We promise we will love it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received my wonderful victim last night too. Now to get busy. I'm already getting ideas.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've updadated my likes list and my Pinterest but still need to update my photo albums, I'm working on it Dear Reaper


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I need someone to stalk!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll try to get more pictures/albums up from this Halloween to give my reaper an idea of my style if she or he should happen to be stalking.

I have several ideas I'm excited about. I hope the reality of them turns out as great as they look to my mind's eye.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I need someone to stalk!!!!


You can stalk me if you need to stalk.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent a few more out, I am slowly getting them done..


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....hahahahaha i cant even begin to say how excited i am with my victim.... 

whoever got scream princess, shes my daughter, and doenst have anything posted in her pics yet to stalk, she'll get things posted this weekend, im going to get her to do a pinterest too... 

and so it begins...hehehe


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Wooohoooo, let the stalking begin!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, I have all but a few sent out, and sorry guys, but need to wait to see if anyone else signs up over night..... but never fear, I have not forgotten you, ( I really am sorry you have to wait, the other way would be send no one early, which I probably should do anyway, but it is also easier for me to do it gradually than all at one time,,,,)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 37 now!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I ended up in the hospital today, but no fear my victim. There are plenty of things here I can still pick up to send to you. Hang the specimen cups upside down with a clapper in them and they make festive bells. Cotton ball snowmen, drainage rags made into red ribbon. The possibilities are endless. The only problem will be staying inside the $20 limit. I think on the last hospital bill we got, they are charging $20 for one cotton ball and a tongue depressor goes for half of that. Don't worry, I'll surprise you.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Soooo Happy with my victim!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I did something for u dear victim I think you will love. You will be one spoiled victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> Well I ended up in the hospital today, but no fear my victim. There are plenty of things here I can still pick up to send to you. Hang the specimen cups upside down with a clapper in them and they make festive bells. Cotton ball snowmen, drainage rags made into red ribbon. The possibilities are endless. The only problem will be staying inside the $20 limit. I think on the last hospital bill we got, they are charging $20 for one cotton ball and a tongue depressor goes for half of that. Don't worry, I'll surprise you.



Hope you feel Better soon I have something to make u smile I set up a second tree and it's a elf tree


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hope you get to feeling better scareme!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Scareme, take care of yourself.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hope you feel better soon scareme... take care of yourself!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Get well soon, Scareme. I'm glad to see you've kept your sense of humor!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Get better quick scareme!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I started plotting what I am going to send to my Merry Victim. So many choices...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh no, I'm sorry scareme  I hope you feel better soon if it makes you feel any better I have your candy corn painting done after almost exactly 1 year haha....


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope you feel better quickly, Scareme! Just concentrate on getting yourself back on track. I'm sure your victim will adore anything you do for them


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Dear reaper.. I did forget to mention that I am on pinterest  My username is audrabarbknecht. Not a whole lot on there but, it might help some 

I'll put this on the Likes list thread as well.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have given all the victims out, love mine! have some good ideas, But first, I need to make a angel for a co-worker, similar to the one I made for the CFC prop contest... I promised her before Christmas tree time, so need to get busy!!! But never fear dear victim, already have a couple things for you, and will start crafting soon,,,,,


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

More supplies ordered-- so many ideas


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Busy working on my Victims goodies  Love that they like what i do


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We are also sending get well wishes your way Scareme! Take care of yourself and we hope you are better soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Worked on some small goodies for my victim, and also gathered some stuff together from my stash....


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Scareme, You are right - unless you brought the supplies yourself, the hospital's charge will likely be over the limit. Hope you are better and out of there soon.

Oh, my victim has a wonderful list of likes. Maybe I should add to mine, so it isn't so hard on my SR.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Cant wait to put up my Creapmas tree up  after last year i have learned i can do it my way, I have Disney villains and NBC decorations. not to mention the goodies Bethene sent me for the merry reaper last year.. i still have the scarf she made me in all different colors, its not a tree until you have dead things in it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great weekend of creating for u dear victim


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

going to have so much fun!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I have some things together that were on my Victim's list. I am debating if I want to further decorate something or not. I am leaning toward going for it and if it does not turn out well, I will make something else. There is still plenty of time.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I got somethings together for my victim...off to a slow start on the things i'm wanting to make...but rest no fear...I'll get it done!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok Merry Victim I have a game plan


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh victim I got lots off goodies going for u and lots in process now if I could just craft while at work lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been enlisting the aid of others on this one! bwhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

found this site wanted to share 

http://www.homesandhues.com/22-Decorations-Perfect-For-Both-Halloween-And-Christmas/


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been gathering some supplies to begin working on my victim's suprises! This is so fun, and it helped me start some of my own christmas shopping early!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My first bump in the road  
I ordered a core 3-D printed *Thing* from a designer -- A Thing to modify and for which to make a display. I started laying out the accompanying crafting, and spent quite a bit of time online searching for just the right size Thing-to-Go-With-the-Core-Thing. I finally found such accoutrement. Perfect-- all systems go...until the wee hours of this morning when I got an email from the designer. Sadly, it turned out his design was flawed and is unprintable in the material I wanted. Stuff happens, but, Darn!
I can't give up on it now-- I have to build my own Thing from the ground up. This will be a little more challenging.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh victim I got lots off goodies going for u and lots in process now if I could just craft while at work lol


That is an advantage of being retired, I can craft whenever I want!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

ooojen said:


> My first bump in the road
> I ordered a core 3-D printed *Thing* from a designer -- A Thing to modify and for which to make a display. I started laying out the accompanying crafting, and spent quite a bit of time online searching for just the right size Thing-to-Go-With-the-Core-Thing. I finally found such accoutrement. Perfect-- all systems go...until the wee hours of this morning when I got an email from the designer. Sadly, it turned out his design was flawed and is unprintable in the material I wanted. Stuff happens, but, Darn!
> I can't give up on it now-- I have to build my own Thing from the ground up. This will be a little more challenging.


Sorry for your setback!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Dear my reaper.

I will post my 2014 haunt pics soon so you get the jist of what i am into.

.

Hmm what you do you folks use to send custom teaser cards? I tried doing zazzle or whatever it is and it seems weird. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh dear victim I am so happy you are a NBC fan hehe cause wait till you see the nbc box I have planed for you


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Hmmm, I don't have good plan yet. I have ideas. I have thoughts. I have random supplies. I just need to put it all together. Victim, you have a nice list, but it's made me stop to think, plan, and plot a bit...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just ordered one thing for my victim, they don’t sell these things around me so had to do it online.
Now off to make some crafty stuff


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pyrosaxplayer try etsy, I love etsy! I order things and add a note for the seller to ship it to my victim. I usually explain like I am doing a secret Santa thing


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dearest Merry Victim I found something perfect for you today from Germany!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/a-halloween-xmas/
some of what i like


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> Dearest Merry Victim I found something perfect for you today from Germany!


Oo, is it me? I would love that!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Plan on getting a lot finished this weekend. Time to send some teasers


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

ooojen said:


> My first bump in the road
> I ordered a core 3-D printed *Thing* from a designer -- A Thing to modify and for which to make a display. I started laying out the accompanying crafting, and spent quite a bit of time online searching for just the right size Thing-to-Go-With-the-Core-Thing. I finally found such accoutrement. Perfect-- all systems go...until the wee hours of this morning when I got an email from the designer. Sadly, it turned out his design was flawed and is unprintable in the material I wanted. Stuff happens, but, Darn!
> I can't give up on it now-- I have to build my own Thing from the ground up. This will be a little more challenging.


.Sounds intriguing. Can't imagine what it could be.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh Reaper Dear, I updated my likes list from the one Behene sent out, I added somethings, and deleted one major thing. I also added the post number for my likes and dislikes list in signature.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

still really on the drawing board for the moment, got a few things started..


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Spent over an hour in Michaels today  I love just browsing in there, got everything on my list. Tomorrow is a crafting day!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i made the most coolest thing for my victim tonight i am so making me some


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Excited for weekend to get here to really make lots more goodies


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

. It's snowing again, and the road here is really icy under the snow (for about 5 miles-- then there are better roads). I was waiting for the pavement to clear off a little to make a supply run, but I might just have to go anyway. I'm anxious to get a particular project started!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser time


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Feel better soon, Scareme! 

Already got a couple of victim gifts, & many more ideas....let stalking commence!

Dear reaper, I've made a few little tweaks to my likes list that vary from the list I sent Bethene.....nothing drastic, mind you.....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am almost done putting away all the Halloween stuff. I think I will have to do no shopping in the future or partake in any Reapers.  I have SO much stuff, I don't know where my skeletons or standing props are going to be stored.  And don't get me started on the crafting & repurposing stuff. Better get my butt in gear for the paperwork for taxes for my Etsy shop.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim I think I will ship by first week of Dec so you can enjoy yourgoodies for the holiday


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Been diagnosed with the Flu.. so dear victim once i am better i will work on your goodies. I dont think you would want my cooties


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh man feel better soon sweetie


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

For all of you Reapers. Someone posted this on a FB group I belong to, thought it was funny & perhaps an idea for you to use.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Bethany! I will totally be using that as one of my elf on a shelf ideas this year lol


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I spent all day yesterday and today making some very cute projects for my merry victim. I feel certain they will be excited. So many more ideas to make. I hope I have time to finish them all. 

At first I was not sure I would be able to please my merry victim. Very different style from my own. But like most of us, once taken out of our comfort zone our imaginations start to run wild. I am actually now very excited and have more ideas than I have time. In fact they have given me some very cool ideas for my own decorating style.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol betheny I just started collecting elf haha I should do that to my elf tree


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki spider web the whole tree and put a spider on top


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

moonwitchkitty-- I hope you feel better soon! There's never a good time to be sick!
Bethany-- love those elves! That's hilarious!
JustWhisper--I think it's fantastic that you stepped outside your comfort zone and got new ideas for yourself! That increases the fun! I've thought of some ideas for my Merry victim that I intend to tweak and re-do for myself, too 
Saki-- love your dragon skelly!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> I spent all day yesterday and today making some very cute projects for my merry victim. I feel certain they will be excited. So many more ideas to make. I hope I have time to finish them all.
> 
> At first I was not sure I would be able to please my merry victim. Very different style from my own. But like most of us, once taken out of our comfort zone our imaginations start to run wild. I am actually now very excited and have more ideas than I have time. In fact they have given me some very cool ideas for my own decorating style.


I love when that happens.


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

moonwitchkitty I hope you feel better soon, the flu is no fun! Saki I LOVE that dragon skelly where did you get it? I spent a good part of my day working on my gifts, I hope my victim will like them


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

My one gift is coming along so good...I'm so excited to get it done and be able to send it to my victim!!!!


----------



## SouthWestPayDay (Nov 18, 2014)

Saw this late....looks fun. Guess I will try to sign up next year.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

SouthWestPayDay said:


> Saw this late....looks fun. Guess I will try to sign up next year.


You don't have to waitn until next year, well not next halloween. Keep watching there'll be one for around Valentine's Day shipping I do believe.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Teaser....Teaser....Teaser my victim!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Started my Minion tree today


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, we do have the winter reaper....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear victim I got a little crazy 2 boxes are ready to ship just have to decorate the outside


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> Teaser....Teaser....Teaser my victim!!!!
> View attachment 231646


Love the colors to cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I want my victim to know I may have went a bit crazy with bubble wrap but do not want anything to get broken .


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I want my victim to know I may have went a bit crazy with bubble wrap but do not want anything to get broken .


Bubble wrap is our friend Saki! With the shipping carriers so careless and abusive I try to give the items every chance possible and tend to over protect if that is possible. A friend of mine actually tests every box by standing on it. If it doesn't 'give or sink' in anywhere then it is considered good to go. I double bubble wrap, often double box anything breakable, etc. Sorry, that's my little rant against USPS and UPS.

You are making us look bad Saki! Not only is your victim's items finished but boxed and ready to ship! Okay, so now you are our new hero and we are envious. That's cool!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Been diagnosed with the Flu.. so dear victim once i am better i will work on your goodies. I dont think you would want my cooties


The witch and I hope you feel better soon Moonwitchkitty! Take care of yourself. The flu is miserable!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Bubble wrap is our friend Saki! With the shipping carriers so careless and abusive I try to give the items every chance possible and tend to over protect if that is possible. A friend of mine actually tests every box by standing on it. If it doesn't 'give or sink' in anywhere then it is considered good to go. I double bubble wrap, often double box anything breakable, etc. Sorry, that's my little rant against USPS and UPS.
> 
> You are making us look bad Saki! Not only is your victim's items finished but boxed and ready to ship! Okay, so now you are our new hero and we are envious. That's cool!



lol not making anyone look bad I just craft pretty darn fast once I get on a roll is all and I did have a few things done all ready before I got my victim had to wait to see if they liked NBC and they did whoot so worked out perfect. 
Ok dear victims boxes get shipped today the look out for the brown truck starts NOW .


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

moonwitchkitty take care of yourself.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Dear Victim, I have been so busy the last two days that I have completely ignored your gift. Today I promise I will get back to it.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We are patiently waiting Ghouliet!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> ... had to wait to see if they liked NBC and they did whoot so worked out perfect.


Well darn, that counts me out! NBC is still on my "to watch" list. You're the second reaper whose victim I know I'm not.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> lol not making anyone look bad I just craft pretty darn fast once I get on a roll is all and I did have a few things done all ready before I got my victim had to wait to see if they liked NBC and they did whoot so worked out perfect.
> Ok dear victims boxes get shipped today the look out for the brown truck starts NOW .


Well, you definitely are very inspiring! It's exciting when the first packages get shipped. I'm looking forward to seeing the great reaps everyone will receive! Now I'm going to watch for the little brown truck and I'm sure I won't be the only one. 

To my victim: we have checked your list multiple times. We are working and planning. My amazing witch is a little under the weather so I did not think she would be able to participate very much in this reaper but she set me straight on that issue yesterday evening. We are gathering supplies and our workshops are beginning to look like they belong to Santa's elves. Dear victim, I'm not sure we are on the same page you are but we are certainly going to give it a heck of a try!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, it is indeed exciting to see reaps materializing. I'd be more excited yet if I were further along with my own! I'm at it, though. The (amateur) builder in me knows the importance of laying the groundwork, preparing the surface, making a good foundation. (That sounds so much better than, "I need to quit being a weenie about the snow and cold, and haul my rear into town for a supplies trip.")
X-Pired-- tell your little witch I hope she's feeling better soon. She sounds like a trooper!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok Dear Victims keep a eye out someone is getting reaped with in the next 2 days maybe Friday maybe Saturday hehe


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im still looking for that one big Idea to tie together all the little things I’m making/getting for my victim. 
Hmm back to the drawing board...or better yet back to the Pintrest board lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A hint my victim lives preaty dang close to the state I live in


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's really been hard sitting this one out, but so much to do at home. Finally got our new front door installed (which was a bit of a nightmare), and my painter (Mom) has a few days off in the coming weeks, so looks like house will be pretty much finished by Christmas. Oh and my future haunter has learned how to kick, so the next four months should be interesting. 

Looks like everyone is having a great time and hope that all packages arrive safely! Hope to be back on board next year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope your doing great lizzy


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

If the little one is kicking Lizzy, it sounds like you are doing well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so excited for my victim to get there boxes I hope they are excited about every thing as I am and theyove it all


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dear Victim----oil paint takes sooooooo long to dry!!! I've had a fan on something nonstop since Sunday!!


----------



## SouthWestPayDay (Nov 18, 2014)

Bethany said:


> You don't have to waitn until next year, well not next halloween. Keep watching there'll be one for around Valentine's Day shipping I do believe.


I think if I got a present on Valentines Day, from someone who wasn't my wife....my actual wife might frown on that...lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Keep look out for brow. Truck today victims


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's a sneak peek at supplies for our victim my sweet witch and I pulled out a day or so ago. Wonder what it could be? There's natural raw wool, red wool and fabric, mica flakes, paint, alcohol ink, an interesting black box, various tools...

Dear victim, we love your list!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, that sounds so interesting!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

TGIF, the weekend means crafting and shopping for my victim. Yay!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

If the brown truck is coming for Saki's victim shouldn't we make a Merry Reaper 2014 Picture Thread?


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Do you do this every year?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> If the brown truck is coming for Saki's victim shouldn't we make a Merry Reaper 2014 Picture Thread?


yes we should oh bethene


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thenightmarefamily said:


> Do you do this every year?


we do this sereval times a year big reaper merry reaper, valentine reaper mini reapers 
i am not sure what one is next bethene will ring in on that


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

thenightmarefamily said:


> Do you do this every year?


This is my first year as a member (after quite a bit of lurking), but yeah, they do a Main Reaper exchange in advance of Halloween, a second, still before Halloween, and others throughout the year. I'd recommend getting in on one; it's lots of fun, especially if you hang out and post a lot, giving teasers, enjoying others' reaps, and anticipating both the giving and the getting 

Oops, already answered. For some reason Saki's answer didn't show up for me until I posted mine.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a few more supplies to craft for my reaper... 

Yes, I will get a picture thread started....


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

thenightmarefamily said:


> Do you do this every year?


If I was you I would wait til the next one and join. This is my first time joining in on any of the Reapers. I am having so much fun finding things/making things for my victim. I feel like I have really found my creative/crafty spirit again. Also everyone here has been so nice and making me feel welcome. I can't wait to do another. 

Side note for my Victim...I'm almost done with one project and ready to start the next just for you!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Spent my morning in a Beautiful Christmas store...Might have picked up a couple things for my victim


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had the best day today finding treasures for my Merry victim! I hit an absolute jackpot  I hadn't had time to check out the antique stores in my new area. I just assumed they wouldn't be that great here since the whole area is new but I'm sure my jaw dropped when I walked into the antique mall. Vintage Christmas everywhere! I have no doubts you will be happy with my little treats Merry Victim  I don't think I'll be sending things in one big box, I don't want to take the chance of anything getting broken so I think I'll send multiple smaller packages instead. So excited!!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

There's a farmers' market and craft fair tomorrow. I will be hitting it up hoping to score some fun things for my victim.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

X-Pired said:


> Here's a sneak peek at supplies for our victim my sweet witch and I pulled out a day or so ago. Wonder what it could be? There's natural raw wool, red wool and fabric, mica flakes, paint, alcohol ink, an interesting black box, various tools...
> 
> Dear victim, we love your list!


For some reason the photo did not upload so I'm trying it again. Thank you everyone for being patient with me, especially my dazzlingly beautiful witch!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmmmm. Very interesting.  what are you two up to?!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ive been REAPED!!!!!! And wow did Saki.Girl out do her self. Opening the gifts brought tears to my eyes. 
I need to lake one last photo of everything together and then I will get all the pics up (there are ALOT of them 
Thank you again so much Saki. Everything is awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> Ive been REAPED!!!!!! And wow did Saki.Girl out do her self. Opening the gifts brought tears to my eyes.
> I need to lake one last photo of everything together and then I will get all the pics up (there are ALOT of them
> Thank you again so much Saki. Everything is awesome.


you are so very very welcome i am so glad you like everything  whoot pics for the merry reaper pic thread 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...icture-teaser-thread-merry-reaper-2014-a.html


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

finally feeling better so i can get the ball rolling again. think i am going to make a teaser


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Glad your feeling better moonwitchkitty. 
How's your little witch feeling X-pired? 
Ok. Everyone stop feeling sick now
Lizzy I hope that little one isn't torturing you to much, I've been thinking of you today. Man, I remember that misery. At least baby is doing well


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

If I can do half as good as Saki Girl, I will be happy, man, she hit one out of the park!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> If I can do half as good as Saki Girl, I will be happy, man, she hit one out of the park!!!!


thank you i know your reaping will rock it always dose


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Got a good start on things. When I went out shopping, things from my victim's list just popped out in front of me. Some are items I probably would not have sought out on my own, but I really like them. My victim has good taste.  That's the only hint you get...for now. Bwahahaha.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm in the process of cleaning out my room in the basement which has been a mess for a while... Found something that I might be able to redo for my victim, not sure how I want to yet... Or even if I will for sure, but it did expand my thinking about things a bit.... 
Now that probably just confused the heck out of every one, lol! ;-)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Paint It Black;1718705} Some are items I probably would not have sought out on my own said:


> There's a hint that for once doesn't count me out! lol!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The longer I have the pile of stuff for my Merry Reaper victim, the more I keep adding to it. At this rate, it is going to very expensive to mail. I may do it in two parts, send most of it Monday and the other part once put the finishing touches on it. I need to mail something else off to someone else any way and I can take the two packages to Mail and More together. I am also going to try and get the binding sew on my daughter's nephew's quilt and if I get that done I can mail all three at the same time. I have got to get busy today.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bought several things for my victim yesterday. I need to craft a few things, and then I will be good to go. I need to get a teaser packed up and mailed too. Victim, I hope you will be pleased.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm just starting to watch the Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time. If I'm going to do these Reaper exchanges, I think it's a must


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'm just starting to watch the Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time. If I'm going to do these Reaper exchanges, I think it's a must


I love that movie


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

NBC things are on so many people's likes lists, that I figured I really should watch. It was fun, and definitely chock full of design and prop ideas!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Yesterday I was out shopping for my victim in an antique store. Found something I had decided to get, but since it was bulky I decided to walk around the store first. As I turn back to go get it, I see that a older gentleman is paying for it at the register. It figures that with two other customers in an enormous store that one of them would zero in on the thing that I wanted to buy.

This is the second time this has happened. The first was during 2nd Reaper when I laid my ghost lights down on my shelf so that I could pick up something up to inspect it. Next thing I know, they have been snatched right under my nose. I did not see the culprit, but I knew there was one more set left, so I hurried to get them. Apparently, I have good taste.


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

man it's weird how old some movies are (cult classic Halloween staples) and how many people haven't seen them I myself haven't seen"it"by Steven king but don't think I'm missing much


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I so have had that happen or put it back then a few weeks later think of sonethin g that would have worked so cool for 




Candy Creature said:


> Yesterday I was out shopping for my victim in an antique store. Found something I had decided to get, but since it was bulky I decided to walk around the store first. As I turn back to go get it, I see that a older gentleman is paying for it at the register. It figures that with two other customers in an enormous store that one of them would zero in on the thing that I wanted to buy.
> 
> This is the second time this has happened. The first was during 2nd Reaper when I laid my ghost lights down on my shelf so that I could pick up something up to inspect it. Next thing I know, they have been snatched right under my nose. I did not see the culprit, but I knew there was one more set left, so I hurried to get them. Apparently, I have good taste.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i havent started making yet...been spinning and thinking, im on it this week picked up alot to go this way or that way...then went to a renfair and woot, found two things.......thats a teaser btw....lol....but back to my plans also..


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I think everything for my victim is handcrafted this time. I made a lot of progress this weekend. I finished 1 earlier last week, 2 yesterday, and one today. I thought today's project was going to be a breeze. LOL. Fooled me. The other 2-3, depending on time allowance will have to wait until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Been busy all day!! got lots of ideas started


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Went to a local arts and crafts show today. Its called Oddmall and had tons of strange and unique crafts.
Lots of skulls and bone crafts, chainmail for teddy bears and monster dolls. I ended up getting a very beautiful handmade local craft for my victim.
Oddly enough it is very “classic christmas” but beautiful none the less. I hope they like it.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Great day today picking up some stuff for my victim! Should be ready to ship after Thanksgiving


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Most of my gift is ready to send but one item is taking me longer to craft than I thought it would. Maybe I will the first part off separately just to get it off my kitchen table before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

dee14399 said:


> Went to a local arts and crafts show today. Its called Oddmall and had tons of strange and unique crafts.
> Lots of skulls and bone crafts, chainmail for teddy bears and monster dolls. I ended up getting a very beautiful handmade local craft for my victim.
> Oddly enough it is very “classic christmas” but beautiful none the less. I hope they like it.


Oooo neat! I love going to craft fairs.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

It's great to read that every one is working so hard on surprises for their victims. We hope one of those is for us! I know there will be some amazing things, can't wait to see all of it.

To our victim, both the sweetest witch ever and myself are each working on a project for you. We keep having second thoughts if you will like what we are making or not though. I think we are going to proceed and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Hmmmm. Very interesting.  what are you two up to?!


Ohhhh, my extremely gracious and kind witch would kill me and then transform me into a toad, or something worse, if I tell!!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

x-pired, I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you im the goddess. Your words of encouragement will spur us on. Everyone has different tastes and ideas even when talking about the same thing. I fear my interpretation of something may not be what was intended ;-)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

X-Pired said:


> Thank you im the goddess. Your words of encouragement will spur us on. Everyone has different tastes and ideas even when talking about the same thing. I fear my interpretation of something may not be what was intended ;-)


That just makes it absolutely intriguing to me! 
I know there are at least one or two things on most people's lists that are a bit vague, but I bet you'll make your victim happy regardless.
With the Halloween side of my own list, a little vagueness is almost deliberate. If someone is going to craft for me, I want _their_ artistic interpretation, not my own. I'd love to have things that fit my theme that I didn't even think of, or have them done in a way that I wouldn't have done them myself. For me, that's a big part of the fun of the victim side.

I have some supplies ordered. I'm pretty well organized, but I need a couple more things to come in. When that happens, I'll have to work fast!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have one item finished, several mostly done, and some items bought. They are smaller items though, I have several ideas swirling around in my head, and plan on stopping by Joanne fabrics on the way home from work tomorrow. 
I'm also working on a angel for a friend from work, which is about half done... 
Busy, busy, busy


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*I need to find a proper box, so i can see how much room i have to work with *


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

X-Pired I'm sure your victim will love your gift. I think some folks are scared to put their exact likes because they are afraid they'll miss out on something they don't know they wanted. 
Youll do great, no worrying 

Moonwitchkitty I've def done that! Ahhh yay...I have room for more gifts or oh crap gonna need two boxes...haha....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Last reaper i needed two boxes


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The beginning of the Minion tree.  It has already changed, I added silver garland.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got a package today with no return address and my name & addy in block letters...moment of excitement...Royal Mail, and the little customs declaration sticker said, "Craft Item". More excitement, until the little light-bulb went off in my brain. It's not a craft item; it's craft supplies. Well, that's good too!
So tomorrow I'll be working with some beautiful materials from the UK for my victim. I hope it turns out the way I want it to! 
Tonight I've been working with cheap plastic from China, tweaking and making a couple items look better, and deliberately making one item look worse. I think my victim will be pleased. (I certainly hope so!)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That's funny ooojen. I had a moment like that too. I received a box Saturday, and assumed it was a box one of our members was sending me something I had asked for help with, then I saw the return address and it wasn't the other member. I said, is it from my reaper? I opened the box and it was the great wedding dress and flood light bulbs Just Whisper sent me. I had briefly forgotten it was coming. LOL


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Still working on a little something for my Victim. You will be getting your things in two shipments, I just do not have that last item done.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope all you reapers have a fantastic thanksgiving


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

You too (and everyone else). Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

:d :d :d


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A happy Thanksgiving everyone!! Blessings to all of you,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy turkey day


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Bethany said:


> The beginning of the Minion tree.  It has already changed, I added silver garland.
> 
> View attachment 231982



That tree is bad ***, my youngest would love it.


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving! I hope it is a wonderful day for everyone


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, happy Thanksgiving! I hope everyone has a great holiday!


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving! Enjoy spending time with family and friends...be safe if you going out shopping later....and if your working on victim gifts (like me) you get a lot done!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Halloween Forum Friends!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving too. Ours will be on the quiet side since Lil GHouliette and her husband will not be here. Still my husband is good company and we will have a nice day together.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope it's great!



booswife02 said:


> Lizzy I hope that little one isn't torturing you to much, I've been thinking of you today. Man, I remember that misery. At least baby is doing well


I really don't consider it torture yet. I honestly never thought we would ever have a baby, so I'm enjoying every kick so far. Everybody tells me it will get a lot worse though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lizzy how far along are you now ?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope it's great!
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't consider it torture yet. I honestly never thought we would ever have a baby, so I'm enjoying every kick so far. Everybody tells me it will get a lot worse though.


You'll probably feel fine the whole time. I felt terrific with both mine. Whatever hormones those were, I wished I could bottle them. I was very lucky and had very easy pregnancies. I hope you do as well.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!! 

I bought something the other day to make something on my victims list, showed my daughter and her guy it, and they both agree it is perfect for it! Hehe, so excited, I think it will be good for them....


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought a few small items, OK, I bought quite a few items I wanted to give my victim. Little things they wanted. I think I am all done buying, and still have one more big craft item to finish and a little one. 
Funny thing...the smallest item I am making is kicking my butt. I was using a medium that is not working so I guess I will have to buy a different craft medium to finish it. It should only take a few minutes once i have the right stuff. LOL.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im off to find a plain silver wreath.....for what you say???? We will just have to wait and see 
wait, today is black Friday! ill go look for my wreath tomorrow, haha....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Im off to find a plain silver wreath.....for what you say???? We will just have to wait and see
> wait, today is black Friday! ill go look for my wreath tomorrow, haha....


now this sounds interesting for sure


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I've looked all over Fargo and no silver wreath. Anyone seen one anywhere? I want it to look like a tinsel wreath, like the vintage silver Christmas trees. I found a tutorial on how to make new ones look vintage but I can't find a new one. Maybe I'll switch gears to a mesh wreath? How do you guys feel about the new mesh style wreaths?


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I've noticed that the mesh wreaths look very nice from the street on houses since they show up well and often make a bold statement.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Lizzy how far along are you now ?


23 weeks!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

OMG I got reaped today! Not sure who my reaper is, but THANK YOU!!! Pics on the other thread!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cant wait to see your reap


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Posting pics of my trees & front door under the thread "We got a house"
link in my signature.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Well I've looked all over Fargo and no silver wreath. Anyone seen one anywhere? I want it to look like a tinsel wreath, like the vintage silver Christmas trees. I found a tutorial on how to make new ones look vintage but I can't find a new one. Maybe I'll switch gears to a mesh wreath? How do you guys feel about the new mesh style wreaths?


dang girl wish you were here i just bought 2 today like this


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Well Dear Victim it doesn't look like much but I have put a lot of work into your reap almost all of it is hand made. Hope you like it i will be sending it this week


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what all the reapers have made for there victims.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I will be sending off my package in the next couple days. Hope you like it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

All my reapers / Halloween friends if you all can send lots of positive energy my way we put in a offer on a house it was excepted next is the inspection lots of positive energy it gose great and no big issues found the goal is to be moved in by Dec 22 this all has transpired over 7 days. Lol 
So excited and i love love love the place


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Well I've looked all over Fargo and no silver wreath. Anyone seen one anywhere? I want it to look like a tinsel wreath, like the vintage silver Christmas trees. I found a tutorial on how to make new ones look vintage but I can't find a new one. Maybe I'll switch gears to a mesh wreath? How do you guys feel about the new mesh style wreaths?


 I love the mesh style wreaths. I bought some mess at the end of the season last year at Costco. I am going to try to add it to some garland in the house.



Saki.Girl said:


> All my reapers / Halloween friends if you all can send lots of positive energy my way we put in a offer on a house it was excepted next is the inspection lots of positive energy it gose great and no big issues found the goal is to be moved in by Dec 22 this all has transpired over 7 days. Lol
> So excited and i love love love the place


 WOW, that is fast. Good vibes heading your way.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Posting pics of my trees & front door under the thread "We got a house"
> link in my signature.


Your door looks great Bethany. I like the little trees too. I have three from years ago I use to put in the planters. I may have to dig them out after seeing yours.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

A note to my victim. I was on the fence regarding a teaser and so I decided to hjgjhgjgdfgjdhj:5487097. I took in to consideration hjghtdguf:56576456/ftydfg;;6.
I will most likely be shipping your main reap out by the end of the week if fhg45649875().;(ghdtteyyt3467;. I do want you to know I've been working on ft3464652/fight but ghhgfgdrfyh:5677)5tg. So, all of that being said I 67;56454/54:dtydgtdy. This dang key board is giving me fits again, oh well. After I finish packing my victim's box/boxes I'll see about getting it fixed ;-)

Have a great day everyone! Looking forward to seeing more fantastic reaps.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I love the mesh style wreaths. I bought some mess at the end of the season last year at Costco. I am going to try to add it to some garland in the house.
> 
> WOW, that is fast. Good vibes heading your way.


Thank you sweetie


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, best of luck with it, Saki! That sounds so exciting! Is there a haunt-able yard?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Wow, best of luck with it, Saki! That sounds so exciting! Is there a haunt-able yard?


Thank you. 
Oh ya huge front yard and no more worrying on rain for my party there is a 1000 sq foot shop with heat and water so party can be in shop also have a 2 car garage too it's so Awsome so excited


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you.
> Oh ya huge front yard and no more worrying on rain for my party there is a 1000 sq foot shop with heat and water so party can be in shop also have a 2 car garage too it's so Awsome so excited


It sounds like a fantastic opportunity! I so hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> It sounds like a fantastic opportunity! I so hope it all goes smoothly!



The house inspection is this Wednesday whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Double post darn it


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Got everything crossed for you Saki!!! well, except for my eyes 
Hope it all works out for you guys!!!

Ok here's my front door decorations.  I am VERY happpy with how it turned out. Did it all myself. 
Sorry to hijack. My Minion tree is posted in my WE got a house thread (link in my signature)


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Bethany said:


> Got everything crossed for you Saki!!! well, except for my eyes
> Hope it all works out for you guys!!!
> 
> Ok here's my front door decorations.  I am VERY happpy with how it turned out. Did it all myself.
> ...


Looks absolutely great. The garland around the door makes me hungry for ribbon candy for some reason.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Bethany - Your decorations are beautiful! Great job!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Candy Creature said:


> Looks absolutely great. The garland around the door makes me hungry for ribbon candy for some reason.


Spotted boxes of Ribbon Candy at Big Lots


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Got everything crossed for you Saki!!! well, except for my eyes
> Hope it all works out for you guys!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks we have done a lot in 8 days lol so far going great they are pushing to have us moving in dec 22 whoot 
21 days away whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hope all your reapers are having a great time creating


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Bethany, your door is terrific! 
Saki Girl, wonderful news! We are excited for you!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany it's Beautiful!! Great job 

Can't wait to see/hear more about the house Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks guys I can not wait till its all official and I will then share it with you all  

dear reapers I hope you are all doing well and looking forward to the goodies coming my way.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have been wanting the urns with trees for years. Couldn't pass up the deal of $48 for both at Lowe's on Black Friday. 
Once again my go to store for BF was Home Depot. LOL 4' Fiberglass Ladder for $17.88. Picked up on for someone else last year - got mine this year. 

Things seem to be pretty quiet here. Reapers must be busy crafting & stalking.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The whole setup is beautiful, and the trees in urns really set it off!
I stayed home on Black Friday, but I have been thinking I could use a trip to Home Depot soon. They usually have beautiful greenery this time of year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So very quite in here


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

been busy working on victim crafts


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I finished my victim's shopping - visited a couple of new-to-me places & found wonderful things! 

Now to find a good-sized box & commence wrapping & mailing....

Not too long now, my dear sweet victim...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been building a huge cardboard christmas playhouse for my kids. I'll post a pic when it's done. I did do something for my victim but I'm not to happy with how it turned out. Gonna try it again


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have two crafts to do for my victim. Then I should be ready to ship. I would like to find one thing Dollar Tree carries from time to time, but the one I went to did not have what I was looking for. I'll have to try two of the larger ones this weekend.

Bethany, that was a great deal on those trees in urns.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Crawling out of the hole that has been my life for the last three weeks. I'm home from the hospital, and finally getting a little stronger everyday. But I've been very lucky because my husband and kids have been taking good care of things. My daughter and daughter in law came over and put away my Thanksgiving decorations, then put up Christmas decorations. So when I came home from the hospital the house looked festive and the tree and lights were up. Aren't I the luckiest person in the world? And I've been talking with my daughter about what I wanted to do for my Merry Reaper, and she's been working on it. She's coning over this weekend and we are going to get it finished up. I really am so blessed to have my family. Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth, dear victim, but I'm back, with elves to do my bidding. It won't be long now.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Scareme, I hope you are feeling better. How blessed you are to have family to help. It sounds like you were issued the same model elf daughter I got. Such a dear and so helpful when I need her.

If I could just quit being sick for about 1 hour I would be done. I have had a horrid sinus infection with fluid in my ears, extreme nausea and ghastly headaches since Thursday. I am now on antibiotics. Headaches are down to a dull roar, I managed to keep down a few bites of food, and the floor only fell out from under me twice this morning. It is early yet, though. 

Saki, new houses are so exciting. I know you must be beside yourself. I hope everything keeps going smoothly.

Bethany, I love your front door arrangement. It is exactly what I want for my door. I may try to make one for next year. Too much to do for this year already.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Sending wishes for improving health to those who are under the weather.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Feel better everyone 

I found a cute little project today for my victim, hint...there are three of them in a set and they are made of wood


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

scareme said:


> Crawling out of the hole that has been my life for the last three weeks. I'm home from the hospital, and finally getting a little stronger everyday. But I've been very lucky because my husband and kids have been taking good care of things. My daughter and daughter in law came over and put away my Thanksgiving decorations, then put up Christmas decorations. So when I came home from the hospital the house looked festive and the tree and lights were up. Aren't I the luckiest person in the world? And I've been talking with my daughter about what I wanted to do for my Merry Reaper, and she's been working on it. She's coning over this weekend and we are going to get it finished up. I really am so blessed to have my family. Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth, dear victim, but I'm back, with elves to do my bidding. It won't be long now.


 I'm glad you are out of the hospital and feeling better. take care of yourself.



JustWhisper said:


> Scareme, I hope you are feeling better. How blessed you are to have family to help. It sounds like you were issued the same model elf daughter I got. Such a dear and so helpful when I need her.
> 
> If I could just quit being sick for about 1 hour I would be done. I have had a horrid sinus infection with fluid in my ears, extreme nausea and ghastly headaches since Thursday. I am now on antibiotics. Headaches are down to a dull roar, I managed to keep down a few bites of food, and the floor only fell out from under me twice this morning. It is early yet, though.
> 
> ...


Just Whisper, sinus problems are the worst. Take care and feel better soon.


booswife02 said:


> Feel better everyone
> 
> I found a cute little project today for my victim, hint...there are three of them in a set and they are made of wood


ooooo, now that sounds intriguing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hard to believe we are at Dec 4 all ready but I am also glad if all goes well I will be moving in on Dec 22 to our new house  

I hope everyone feeling under the weather feels better soon.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki, I take it the inspection was good?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Saki, I take it the inspection was good?


it was there is just a couple things that came up but should work out just fine  I find out more today but looks like everything is still on track for closing  keep that great energy coming peeps


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hope everything goes your way Saki!!! 
FYI - I am "Unplugging" for a week - so I will be MIA
Will fill everyone in when I "reconnect"


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Bethany said:


> Hope everything goes your way Saki!!!
> FYI - I am "Unplugging" for a week - so I will be MIA
> Will fill everyone in when I "reconnect"


I hope it's all good! See you later.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I hope it's all good! See you later.


It all REAL GOOD  
Thanks!!

SO SAKI What's the news???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> It all REAL GOOD
> Thanks!!
> 
> SO SAKI What's the news???


No news yet at work but should learn more in about 2 hrs


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Since I have no place to store these 2, they get to dress for Christmas.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Haha, those look great, Bethany! 

Hope everyone is feeling better!

I found a couple of great things for my victim today!! Really starting to come together, am still crafting, lots of small projects going, and got the materials to make the bigger item,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just dropped by and read only a couple of pages. I need to come back and catch up! Wow, Saki, you found a house already and will close before Christmas---how great.

Scareme, I am glad that you are finally home and that the family took care of decorations for you! Wow you have had a rough stay this hospital time. Take care.

Justwhisper, sending you healing thoughts and prayers. 

I just had a few minutes so have to run, but will be back to catch up this weekend.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Printer, I was just thinking about you yesterday. Your psychic abilities must be growing stronger.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Haven't been online much this past month as we've been super busy at work and doing some personal travel, but I'm packing my victim's box this weekend to send out on Monday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope everyone had a great Friday.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Jack's head broke off his neck. A new one is drying for you, my dear victim.
A material I was going to use for another aspect of the project is way too heavy. It would cost a fortune to ship, so I'll have to make a substitute. With luck, it will be nicer than the original plan.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Keep that positive energy coming our way  
The house has now moved into esscrow , need appraisal done fingers crossed all is good there . Then we sign papers still shooting for closing on Dec 22 so so excited can wait till we do when keys in hand I will start a thread on the house and share pics with u all so so excited the perfect christmas gift for sure


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shipped off my package


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

This isn't a teasing post, it is a vent and rant post. And once again USPS plays the starring role. Last Tuesday I paid a relatively large chunk of change to ship two packages to my victim two day priority mail. They should have arrived Thursday, Friday at the latest. We have been looking so forward to our victim receiving their gifts. 

Anyway, I anxiously tracked the boxes and was disappointed to see they weren't delivered by Friday. We were sure that since we mailed two day priority on Tuesday that they would be delivered Saturday at the very latest. That would make it four business days. But last night I checked tracking and they haven't been scanned since leaving my state. Bummer! Especially after paying over a hundred bucks for two day shipping. I will not choose the post office for shipping packages again. I'm so disappointed. And not known for my patience.

That being said, we love the great things you guys are making and receiving. And to my victim, I hope you like the quirky surprises we sent your way. I'm sure one day in the far away future they will arrive and you will find them on your doorstep. With any luck you will get your gifts by next Halloween, Christmas for sure! 

I hope you guys all have a great day!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Keep that positive energy coming our way
> The house has now moved into esscrow , need appraisal done fingers crossed all is good there . Then we sign papers still shooting for closing on Dec 22 so so excited can wait till we do when keys in hand I will start a thread on the house and share pics with u all so so excited the perfect christmas gift for sure


We are so excited for you Saki.Girl and that's a bit of an understatement. Looking forward to seeing pics! This is great! If we lived closer we would help you move. Will you have a designated room to work on your craft and art work? I sure hope so. Enjoy, you deserve it!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

X-Pired-- Since you paid a veritable fortune for a service that you didn't get, aren't you due a refund? I would think USPS should refund you the difference between what 2-day shipping cost and what standard shipping cost. I'm sure it's really frustrating--- and it certainly was nice of you to go the extra mile to get your victim's packages to him or her quickly. Now I feel a little guilty that mine won't even be shipped for a few days.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> We are so excited for you Saki.Girl and that's a bit of an understatement. Looking forward to seeing pics! This is great! If we lived closer we would help you move. Will you have a designated room to work on your craft and art work? I sure hope so. Enjoy, you deserve it!


Thank you hit our first little bump they are having roof looked at to see how many years left on it. then if not enough they are asking seller to put on new roof so we will see what happens figners crossed it still all gose smooth and dec 22 is close date but will see
there is a 1000 sg foot shop so i will have lots of room for creating


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> This isn't a teasing post, it is a vent and rant post. And once again USPS plays the starring role. Last Tuesday I paid a relatively large chunk of change to ship two packages to my victim two day priority mail. They should have arrived Thursday, Friday at the latest. We have been looking so forward to our victim receiving their gifts.
> 
> Anyway, I anxiously tracked the boxes and was disappointed to see they weren't delivered by Friday. We were sure that since we mailed two day priority on Tuesday that they would be delivered Saturday at the very latest. That would make it four business days. But last night I checked tracking and they haven't been scanned since leaving my state. Bummer! Especially after paying over a hundred bucks for two day shipping. I will not choose the post office for shipping packages again. I'm so disappointed. And not known for my patience.
> 
> ...


i so understand your frustration i did a ornament exchange on other site shipped on Monday 2 day and it was not out for delivery till Friday, and well person has never even posted so i guess they got it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

1000 square foot shop? That's awesome! I hope the roof issue gets settled quickly.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> 1000 square foot shop? That's awesome! I hope the roof issue gets settled quickly.


ya and there is a 2 car garage me to keep sending us good vibs i hope all works out and we get the house and move in before the new year  or even if i have to wait till new year that is cool but i know i love the place and want it cant wait to share pics with you guys


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> This isn't a teasing post, it is a vent and rant post. And once again USPS plays the starring role. Last Tuesday I paid a relatively large chunk of change to ship two packages to my victim two day priority mail. They should have arrived Thursday, Friday at the latest. We have been looking so forward to our victim receiving their gifts.
> 
> Anyway, I anxiously tracked the boxes and was disappointed to see they weren't delivered by Friday. We were sure that since we mailed two day priority on Tuesday that they would be delivered Saturday at the very latest. That would make it four business days. But last night I checked tracking and they haven't been scanned since leaving my state. Bummer! Especially after paying over a hundred bucks for two day shipping. I will not choose the post office for shipping packages again. I'm so disappointed. And not known for my patience.
> 
> ...


Oh that stinks. I haven't had a problem with the USPS, but I've seen many posts on this forum of people who have. As someone else noted, maybe inquire about a refund.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wowser 100 dollars.. shipped off a 10lb package for 3day ground at Fedex for 15$ and another for a very special victim in at 5lbs for 12
Hate the post office. they over price. kick the crap out of your box. and they always have a attitude


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

We need to have a forum member who is a great Photoshop artist to create downloadable bull sperm or "organ contents" stickers for the box haha


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you hit our first little bump they are having roof looked at to see how many years left on it. then if not enough they are asking seller to put on new roof so we will see what happens figners crossed it still all gose smooth and dec 22 is close date but will see
> there is a 1000 sg foot shop so i will have lots of room for creating




Hope all goes well with the roof Saki! 1000 foot shop? Score!!!!!! We are over the top excited for you! My sweet witch said to tell you that if anyone else in your household even looks at that shop space just growl menacingly at them and hold your ground!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Hope all goes well with the roof Saki! 1000 foot shop? Score!!!!!! We are over the top excited for you! My sweet witch said to tell you that if anyone else in your household even looks at that shop space just growl menacingly at them and hold your ground!


LOL my husband says if I manage to fill up the shop with all Halloween stuff he says her will be looking for Halloween anonymous group lol 
thank you so much keep sending lots of positive energy out way I am hoping we find out more today . it has only been 15 days since all this started and I know people who have taken over month for house stuff so bound to hit a bump in the road. just thinking positive that he will just fix it since he has a buyer and we can still close in dec may push out from the 22 so hopefully we learn more this week


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the listening to my USPS woes. One would think when they sell you priority mail with a two day designation that they would be required to half way honor that. Well I checked and that isn't the case. The post office does not guarantee priority mail to arrive by the stated date. Here is a screen shot from their web site under disclaimers for priority mail. It is not a guaranteed service. If I tried to pull something like that in a business I would be prosecuted for fraud. I wouldn't be able to get away with it. 

I spoke with my local post office and they said generally priority moves no faster than first class mail and can take just as long as parcel post but does usually get to the destination a little faster. Usually being the optimal word here. Priority mail EXPRESS is the only guaranteed service they offer and so expensive I don't think anyone can afford it. It is better suited to an envelope that needs to be there tomorrow. 

I'm disappointed for my victim and they don't even know they've been waiting and are disappointed!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's too bad about the mail loophole. I can see where they might legally give themselves and extra day, but that seems --- well, like you said, bordering on fraudulent.
We have decent, friendly people in the two small-town PO's near us, and our mail carrier is very considerate. He knows I occasionally order tropical plants, and he takes the best care of anything labeled "perishable". I wish there more like our local mail handlers.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

In previous reapers, (other years ) the shipping service we have had trouble with is FedEx, they lost a couple of packages, but usually it goes good... 

Just a reminder, only a few days left to ship, the deadline is drawing nigh......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hard to believe it's almost shipping dead line. Sweet will be seeing lots of pics soon


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I shipped my reaper boxes of USPS...hopefully there will be no problems. I will tell you I ordered something from Amazon on 11/30...It still hasn't came, but said it shipped 12/5 so I decided to track it. It was coming from some place in Indiana, then traveled to Ohio 20 minutes from me, then it left there and went and hour and a half from me and is now someplace in Illinois. Talk about frustrating.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> I shipped my reaper boxes of USPS...hopefully there will be no problems. I will tell you I ordered something from Amazon on 11/30...It still hasn't came, but said it shipped 12/5 so I decided to track it. It was coming from some place in Indiana, then traveled to Ohio 20 minutes from me, then it left there and went and hour and a half from me and is now someplace in Illinois. Talk about frustrating.


I'm really looking forward to seeing the pics CherryBrandy. It is frustrating watching shipment tracking, or the lack of it in some cases, this time of year


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethene when is the next reaper ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Shortly after the first of the year I will start the sign up for the winter reaper.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Shortly after the first of the year I will start the sign up for the winter reaper.....


ok cool I so could not remember


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Trying to get finished today and mail it tomorrow!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

On the off chance a rescue is needed, I'm already making a boatload of this this weekend...

Just sayin'. 










http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/74974-nuts-bolts-party-mix.html


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

im down to the wire this time....where does time go...wanted mine shipped out like last week...then our yard xmas display held me way back, one thing after another..........but...sometimes time brings good things...i just hate not to have things done way ahead of a time limit..........i will add, to the victim screamprincess has..im making alittle something something for them, i want to keep so bad, omg i think its going to be great!! so our two victims, yours will go out saturday and it'll be worth it i do believe...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i double box mine, wrap everything well individually and then put that box in a larger box with peanuts for cushion...so far no problems... ive got stuff going out this time that will have to be boxed per thing and put in larger boxes, no way it would make the trip...............well got to go get to work got alot more to do, got spinning last nite at 3 am and thought up something else...hehehe


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

FINALLY, after mistake after mistake I have finished the last project for my victim. Darn it. I taped the box and just realize I missed putting one of the gifts in. Glad I remembered. Anyway, it should all be going out tomorrow providing I can get a loan from the bank to pay for shipping. haha.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Man, I really was hoping to ship my package before the deadline, I just couldn’t find the right gift to tie it all together. I think I have it now.
I hope so. So I will be shipping out hopefully tomorrow! Sorry victim for the last minute shipping, I hope you like everything.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

There have been some wonderful reaps so far. You guys are all so great!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Dear victim, do not fret! Your happy (and delicious) little package will ship soon


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I so wanted to ship tomorrow, got work done but still have more...,sorry my victim, hope it's worth it!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I finished my last project yesterday and mailed it off. I was worried it would not be done in time but I got it finished just under the wire. I am thrilled with the way it turned out and I think my Merry Victim will adore it too. I can't wait for her/him to get it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> I finished my last project yesterday and mailed it off. I was worried it would not be done in time but I got it finished just under the wire. I am thrilled with the way it turned out and I think my Merry Victim will adore it too. I can't wait for her/him to get it.


If it is something you sewed, I'm sure they will love it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Spent the day out and away, visiting older DD yesterday, so I didn't make much headway on my victim's gifts-- BUT-- DD took me to the U of M used and surplus sale place, and I found some labware that my victim might like...I hope. S/he didn't ask for it, but I think s/he might find it useful.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I painted some,started wrapping items,found what I was looking for that I had previously bought,and helped my daughter with her internet store,busy time of year and all. broke a ornament I made and can't find somethings I bought,,so frustrated....it is my own fault for being last minute. but i really hope i can ship tomorrow. So sorry my victim...or maybe ship in two boxes so some can be received..


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm in the same spot! I got my crafts finished and ready to go (but for one thing that's clamped and has the glue drying. It will be dry and rtg within a couple hours). However, there are 2 things I ordered that were supposed to be here by the 10th, but aren't. One goes with something else I found and have ready, just waiting for it. The other is a Christmas thing that's rather unique to my victim, so there's no point in saving it for the next reaper exchange. I guess I'll send a partial reap tomorrow and the rest I'll give until Mon.
Tracking for one item says it has been in St. Paul for 4 days apparently without moving. I was there yesterday; if only I could have picked it up!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am getting so impatient for the last of my gifts to get to my victim. (I just mailed them..two should arrive together) I saved what I thought were the best gifts for the last mailing.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> I am getting so impatient for the last of my gifts to get to my victim. I saved what I thought were the best gifts for the last mailing.


Does that mean your victim has already received stuff? Have there been photos?


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I was running out my door today when I spied a package in my mailbox. It must have arrived yesterday, but I was at work all day and then just went straight to bed when I got home. I stopped to open it quickly, but didnt take a picture. I have a good idea who my reaper is, but don't want to say just yet. I love the gift and will have pics up as soon as I get home tonight. In the meantime, thank you, reaper!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> Does that mean your victim has already received stuff? Have there been photos?


No, not yet. I just took them to the post office yesterday. It's just that I think my victim will plotz when she/he sees the last gift.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whew,done! Had to put things in two boxes, couldn't find a box big enough to ship everything together,hopefully they won't be separated in the shipping process!?


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I mailed my box yesterday. Tracking shows it's scheduled to be delivered Monday! Soon, victim! Here's a hint. It's going somewhere north/east of me. 

*I live in California on the Mexican border, so that may not have been that helpful...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I'm in the same spot! I got my crafts finished and ready to go (but for one thing that's clamped and has the glue drying. It will be dry and rtg within a couple hours). However, there are 2 things I ordered that were supposed to be here by the 10th, but aren't. One goes with something else I found and have ready, just waiting for it. The other is a Christmas thing that's rather unique to my victim, so there's no point in saving it for the next reaper exchange. I guess I'll send a partial reap tomorrow and the rest I'll give until Mon.
> Tracking for one item says it has been in St. Paul for 4 days apparently without moving. I was there yesterday; if only I could have picked it up!


St Paul? as in Minnesota? 

oh, hahaha...you are in Minnesota also, nevermind...I thought that was a hint


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

My awesome Aunt went to the post office for me today while I was at work. When I got home my two packages were here waiting for me. I was so excited to open each and every gift and I LOVED everything. All the beautiful handmade ornaments enought to fill my very own Halloween tree! Then there was the awesome nbc wreath that I will be hanging on my front door. I did a happy dance when I saw the santa hat bc I was just thinking about putting one on my haunted bust. Then there was a gorgeous queen of hearts ornament and coffee cup. Another great halloween cup, a warm halloween blanket, a creepy awesome clown skelly, some tea lights for my pvc candles, and lastly I recieved the most beautifully decorated sugar skull. I was super spoiled by my lovely reaper Brandy. I can't thank you enough for all the hard work you put into my gifts you are an amazing crafter






thank you so much for everything!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

amyml said:


> I mailed my box yesterday. Tracking shows it's scheduled to be delivered Monday! Soon, victim! Here's a hint. It's going somewhere north/east of me.
> 
> *I live in California on the Mexican border, so that may not have been that helpful...


Oh darn. I am probably one of the only ones who does live west of you.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Oh darn. I am probably one of the only ones who does live west of you.


Just a little bit.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> Oh darn. I am probably one of the only ones who does live west of you.




OH, for once I am east and north of someone here in Mesa AZ! It could be me...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hopefully my victim likes what I sent, it is in two boxes, hope nothing breaks, I think I packed things well,, most were double boxed, but you just never know....it is heading west from me, but that is alot of people!! LOL!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I _am_ north/east of southern California, and west of MI, so I'm not disqualified!

Lots of packing materials used up-- hope the shipping goes well!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, its 5 am and I'm just now heading to bed. Everything is finally boxed and ready to go. A few last minute additions became a bit more labor intensive than I expected…
I feel so guilty for missing the deadline! I hope I made up for it in gifts!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I shipped mine Saturday night, so victim, be looking for three boxes coming your way. They are suppose to arrive Wednesday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so excited for this week not only for all the reaps but the appraisal is done should have results back and they are still pushing to close on Friday the 19 or Monday the 22 OMG yes please


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Keeping fingers crossed for you Saki girl!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Hubby took mine to the post office today and said it is suppose to arrive on the 22nd. Sorry it was late getting out, I really hope you like it. I'm starting to get nervous. 

Saki, I've never heard of a house closing that fast. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. We just sold our house in Iowa, and it took 4 months to close. I think our buyers had trouble coming up with the money. But everything worked out in the end. I like the thought that a new family will be celebrating Christmas in the house this year. Are you starting to pack already?


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Victim, your package is on its way to you! It should arrive in 2 days!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

According to the tracking, someone is getting reaped today!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

phantasm, we had a issue last week come up and threw us off schedule big time too...im late also but i promise a day or two later will be worth it. i had to help my daughter finish her victim and i was hysterical friday and just LOVE what we came up with. 



Phantasm said:


> Well, its 5 am and I'm just now heading to bed. Everything is finally boxed and ready to go. A few last minute additions became a bit more labor intensive than I expected…
> I feel so guilty for missing the deadline! I hope I made up for it in gifts!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry to miss the shipping deadline  I got involved with some unexpected family obligations out of town. But I dropped my package off today and it will be shipped fedex tomorrow - sorry to keep you waiting dear victim!

On another note... I came home on this rainy day to a package on my stoop!!! Yahoo! I'll post back with pictures, waiting for my opening committee


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Screamqueen, I can't wait to see what you and your daughter came up with and what she got. Its so frustrating to scramble last minute, but sometimes thats when inspiration really strikes.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

DH got a small package mailed for me Sat so I wouldn't entirely miss the deadline, but the bulk of my victim's stuff is going out tomorrow. I wanted to have it all together, but just had a few things come up that prevented me getting out to ship.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

we had alittle issue pop up last week and threw the whole week to smitherins and boy you arent kiddint about inspiration....i was a mess for two days then it all came together, i had my victim almost finished and had to help the young one alittle...will be a day or two later getting there but i think will be well worth it..



Phantasm said:


> Screamqueen, I can't wait to see what you and your daughter came up with and what she got. Its so frustrating to scramble last minute, but sometimes thats when inspiration really strikes.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Secret Reaper,

Thanks so much! Great gifts. It's finals week, so pictures . . . LATER. Wish me luck.

--TheEighthPlague


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> Hubby took mine to the post office today and said it is suppose to arrive on the 22nd. Sorry it was late getting out, I really hope you like it. I'm starting to get nervous.
> 
> Saki, I've never heard of a house closing that fast. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. We just sold our house in Iowa, and it took 4 months to close. I think our buyers had trouble coming up with the money. But everything worked out in the end. I like the thought that a new family will be celebrating Christmas in the house this year. Are you starting to pack already?



still on track for closing this Friday or Monday should have the results of apprasal today keep that great energy coming everyone
the house is empty so we do not have to wait for anyone to move out


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My lovely victim should be receiving her reaping tomorrow.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

scareme said:


> Hubby took mine to the post office today and said it is suppose to arrive on the 22nd. Sorry it was late getting out, I really hope you like it. I'm starting to get nervous.
> 
> Saki, I've never heard of a house closing that fast. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. We just sold our house in Iowa, and it took 4 months to close. I think our buyers had trouble coming up with the money. But everything worked out in the end. I like the thought that a new family will be celebrating Christmas in the house this year. Are you starting to pack already?


We closed very quickly. Once the buyer accepted our offer & they knew it was going through, they moved out. We asked to close ASAP!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

FedEx reports on the truck for delivery by 8 PM. I hope you like what I sent victim.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

With the talent of the reapers I will love any of the boxes still awaiting to ship or that are already in transit. I shall be stalking all delivery trucks who dare come down my street.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Missed a LOT while I was Unplugged!! Returned Sunday from an 8 day cruise. Think it was a little much for a first cruise. Got what I thought was just a sore thought 4 days into the 8 days and am still dealing with it.  

On to other stuff!! Has anyone seen the Aluminum beer bottles being sold in their areas? On the cruise beer came in 20 oz. Aluminum Bottles!!! needless to say I brought home 6 ( much to hubby's dismay ) they will make great potions bottles & since they are aluminum, lightweight!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Bethany said:


> Missed a LOT while I was Unplugged!! Returned Sunday from an 8 day cruise. Think it was a little much for a first cruise. Got what I thought was just a sore thought 4 days into the 8 days and am still dealing with it.
> 
> On to other stuff!! Has anyone seen the Aluminum beer bottles being sold in their areas? On the cruise beer came in 20 oz. Aluminum Bottles!!! needless to say I brought home 6 ( much to hubby's dismay ) they will make great potions bottles & since they are aluminum, lightweight!!!


Feel better soon!
A cruise sounds wonderful to me right now (it's cold today!).
A friend of mine gets some kind of soft drink in aluminum bottles. I snapped up a couple of her empties and painted them with hammered pewter paint for my lab 
I'll have to check out the beer bottles; I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

these are aluminum cans too


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Saki, I'm so excited for you about your new home. I hope everything went well with the appraisal. Dying to know!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Package was mailed & should be coming your way Saturday, my dear victim!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

We were Reaped. Thank You so much. This is pumpkinqueen29 (the kings in bed and I am not far behind) I am so sorry the name slips my mind of who treated us so well we will get the pics and a message to this person asap more than likely over the weekend. Since I have now gone back to work after surgery. I am also a full time teacher instead of a sub (finally can add a title to my name not bum.) We truly did enjoy coming home to gifts it was a great ending to a long day at school. Students are a little rambunctious with two days until break.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Glad you're feeling better pumpkinqueen29!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Saki, I'm so excited for you about your new home. I hope everything went well with the appraisal. Dying to know!


LOL well I am guessing it did cause the papers are going to the underwriters , they have all ready called and got the insurance binder yesterday . and as far as I know as of yesterday we are still on track to either close on house this Friday ( which I would love to ) or on Monday 
as soon as we do I will start a thread and lots of pics to share with you guys so excited but kind of holding back the excitement till I have keys in hand and I know its all real and really ours. 
keep sending all that positive energy my way guys help us get over this last little stretch with no issues 
cause OMG I have been so stressed out LOL


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Victim, Your box is in your city and should be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> LOL well I am guessing it did cause the papers are going to the underwriters , they have all ready called and got the insurance binder yesterday . and as far as I know as of yesterday we are still on track to either close on house this Friday ( which I would love to ) or on Monday
> as soon as we do I will start a thread and lots of pics to share with you guys so excited but kind of holding back the excitement till I have keys in hand and I know its all real and really ours.
> keep sending all that positive energy my way guys help us get over this last little stretch with no issues
> cause OMG I have been so stressed out LOL


I have been thinking of you and your house! Hope it's all settled soon!! I keep peeking in to see if you've found out yet, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have been thinking of you and your house! Hope it's all settled soon!! I keep peeking in to see if you've found out yet, lol.


so got the appraisal back as far as price no issues there . there were 4 little things that need to be done and they all ready got the guys out there working on it so she is still pushing for us to close on Monday the 22 but may push to 23 so still close and fingers crossed keep sending positive energy our way guys i so can not wait to have the keys and share our new haunt


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Be thinking and wishing you good luck Saki !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Be thinking and wishing you good luck Saki !


thank you sweetie so hoping we get in before christmas


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sending good vibes your way Saki.girl.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Sending good vibes your way Saki.girl.


thank you so hope it happens by 23 or holiday will stretch it out longer I am sure lol


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Its Reaper Day today for someone!!! Hope that creepy Santa is good to them!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Its Reaper Day today for someone!!! Hope that creepy Santa is good to them!!



oh maybe its me


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have posted pictures of my wonderful reap from Pretty Little Nightmare. Run, don't walk, to see them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG papers are now at underwriters we are getting closer


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Scream Queen i did receive my goodies husband says it is a Large box, he wont tell me the contents so i will have to wait till i get home to see ♥ just didnt want you to worry, thank you  i should be home tomorrow so i will get to post pictures


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Scream Queen i did receive my goodies husband says it is a Large box, he wont tell me the contents so i will have to wait till i get home to see ♥ just didnt want you to worry, thank you  i should be home tomorrow so i will get to post pictures


thats a good man there!!! yes, you need to stay in suspense till you get home..haha..... i was so excited to get you as my victim, i cant wait for you to get home and open it up!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

and we have another victim who'll be reaped on monday, their boxes are somewhere traveling in the continential usa...lord knows where... both our states have a "a" and a "c" in the name......i hate this is taking so long to get to you...theres a hint..lol


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> and we have another victim who'll be reaped on monday, their boxes are somewhere traveling in the continential usa...lord knows where... both our states have a "a" and a "c" in the name......i hate this is taking so long to get to you...theres a hint..lol


o o o... is it me? lol California?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

It could be Colorado. teehee,


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Arizona has an A but no C's. In fact there is not much water at all, we are pretty dry here. lol


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

yah....california or colorado...could be...OH hot dog!!! it finally got off the stage coach and got scanned in..............its in its destination state....woo woo..........whoever gets reaped tomorrow, i hope, open it up carefully, very carefully..theres one thing i should have put some tape over that could pop off but its not big deal, i just dont want you to over look it in all the bubble wrap...hindsight...tick tock tick tock.....


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

bethene are all the reaps in transit now? is anyone being missed for a delivery?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mine is due the day after Christmas :/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have not heard from one reaper,as far as i know,all the others are in transit!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hoping to close on the house today or tomorrow is what they are pushing for yaaaaa


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Cheering for you Saki!!!

I was away for the weekend and I came home to a package. Yea!!! I was reaped by Kmeyer1313! and I received lots of presents for my trees! I 've taken pictures, now I just need to get my cord and download them. I just wanted to check in here first and let them know I've received my package.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

And in other news, my victim's package is out for delivery!!! As of Friday, the package was still in the accepted status and still at the post office it was dropped off at. I called five times before I could finally talk to a human, who was in India, and had to argue with him for 5 minutes before he would finally agree to put a trace on it. I understand things are crazy busy there, but after it showed the package sat for five days at drop off, I was getting a little nervous. Anyway, it's out for delivery and I can breath a sigh of relief. Things are starting to come together and I can relax, after I wrap presents, bake, clean the house and finish shopping.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

do we have rescue reaper. volunteers ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

never mind the rescuers,all is well!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> do we have rescue reaper. volunteers ?


dang normally i so would rescue reap but all my stuff is packed for the move to new house or i so would help out.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Saki,you are always so generous! !! But this time,everyone came through,so,no rescuers needed!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hoping to sign paper friday for house  if not should be monday esscrow is just waiting for settlement Statement to the funder for your purchase to review and approve and she is hoping friday we will sign but with the holiday will see lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki-- I hope they get things wrapped up for you asap! 
My victim's last package was delivered yesterday  I'm sure she's very busy...but I hope she liked what she got!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Me to fingers crossed tomorrow everyone is back to work that needs to get my paper work back to escrow so we can sign 


I bet your victim loved everything


ooojen said:


> Saki-- I hope they get things wrapped up for you asap!
> My victim's last package was delivered yesterday  I'm sure she's very busy...but I hope she liked what she got!


----------

